# freddee's ongoing struggle for condition!



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi just starting a quick blow by blow account of me trying to get in some sort of shape for my holiday to Mexico.

I have had a pretty lazy december and just last week started to condition a bit, but now I have to, I'm on orders from she who must be obayed!

So i plan to give a day by day account of my training and eating to help spur me on. i am not in too bad a shape and will give you a record of training and diet for the next several weeks.

I am going out tonight cos I wont be doing much of that while trying to get to where i'm happy!

So post up soon with my first days training, which will be monday.....


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Enjoy your last night of freedom for a while fred, and good luck for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm gettin earache for that mate, but i will, i might go straight from work, liverpool are kicking off at 5.30pm, but could do with a bath and eat some....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I didnt go out so jumped a day and trained, chest and biceps, then i did some treadmill on a gradient for half an hour, i have had a virus and feel a little weak still but nmanaged to get a good train.

I priorities upper chest and did 15 sets followed by 9 sets of biceps.

I am trying to tighten my diet up now, first i will cut my carbs on non training day, also time my carb intake around my training then cut back around times of rest....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well all best plans and all that, the lad taking over from me today has got a hospital appointment, so I'm in the supp store till seven tonight, but I will go to the gym after, I got him to get me some chicken, so I wont starve!

Tonight I am jst going to do some abs and cardio, I might hrow in some calves, I am training then twice a week at the moment...

I usually do 30 minutes abs and 30 minutes treadmill and play around with the speed and gradient.

ho well think of the pennies!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

May have asked this before Fred but what calf exercises do you do?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Normally seated, I find this is good for the solus and might help anyone with short calves, then standing calf mcn, then we have a seated mcn similer look to a leg sled, the weight on this is not too much and I do really hiigh reps, now with training calves twice a week I do two of these exercises for 3 sets each

I also find the graidient walking a good hit for definition....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well i went to the gym after work, about 7.15pm and it was absolutely heaving full of january people, if that was the only time i could make it i would have find somewhere else, i would end up strangling some fally down pant boy!

As i said i only did abs and cardio so it wernt too bad, and was in and out in an hour, got a bath at home.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I trained shouldrs traps and triceps today, it went like this>

Db press, seated, 5 quick sets, one main working set and two drop sets, strength aint there!?

lateral raises 3 sets

wheels plus raise 3 sets

rear delt raises 2 sets

face pulls 2 sets

narrow grip upright row 2 sets DB shrugs 2 sets

Db seated extension 2 sets

skull crushers 2 sets

rope pully 3 sets

I then did 25 minutes tread mill on gradient, I scored 160 calories burnt on this but by tomorrow, with recovery that should jump up to around 700 cals.

sorting out my eating, and dropping the extra carbs, keeping my protein stady and i might raise healthy fats, will type up my diet next week...............


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained quads and calves last night, how i hate january! it only takes a couple of clueless fcukers to ruin a training day, but did manage to get what i needed to get done in the end, i try to appreciate anyone that takes the time out to go to a gym,but some of these coming through the door, are beyond me!

One of them come up after they had finished on the squat rack and said we've finished squating now, you mean you have finished slightly bending your knees with a bar on your neck! rant over....

Training back today then some hamstrings, and finish off with half an hour treadmill.

weekend off hoorarrr


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well managed to get a decent train, started with racks, then bent over row, then i go to lat work, and finish with my hams, last exercise, sldl's, i struggled with stamina near the end of my weights today, its possibley have less carbs, or I was fatigued after quads yesterday aftewrnoon? i did half an hour treadmill mainly on high gradient

I still need to tighten my diet and tweek my training...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Quick answer to that would be I dont know yet but at an educated guess, about 150 grams, I have not done a macro count yet to get a good idea, just started a few supps to help me along today, this is also a bit of an experiment to see how they do together,and how I look at the end of them.... I am starting to see small signs that my condition is better, I had a mad weekend but have said this last 4 weeks are going to be tighter! I'm going to change a few things in my cycle aswell, I use holidays as dry runs...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I trained chest and biceps today, absolutely bushed now lol, it went ok changed a couple of things, done some uni lateral dumbell, interesting, and slowed down my curling a little.

I did half an hour treadmill on gradient, thts enough at the moment.

I have been quite low on carbs today. kept my protein the same and raised my fats a little..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well its thursday now and since my last post, i have worked my shouders, actually most my body, i am doing quads today not a great deal of work, extsns, squats, leg press, ad/abducors then a bit of calves, then treadmill.

On monday i started some clen and some T3, first time with T3 so lets see how it goes, this clen i have seems better than i had last year working up to 75mcg and 120 of clen at 120mcg I'm keeping my carbs lowish....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well trained quads and it was ok, squated 120kg, then quickly dropped it to just 60 over three sets (5 in all) high reps, I am training calves more often at the moment, that and half an hour treadmill on a high gradient gives them a good pump...

going to try and time carb now, and totally lower it in the evenings.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well got a jump start on the week and did chest and biceps today, i am prioritising my upper chest, i hit it with various exercises for about 15 sets then i did 8 for biceps, trained well but strength still seems to be an issue

I did my usual treadmill, i am starting to see signs of improvement in condition, I will weigh myself tomorrow..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained today lacking strength again?! did shoulder , traps and tri's, i'm cutting the sets and raising the cardio at the moment.

i have changed my cycle now it is

test prop ml eod

tri tren half ml eod

50mg winstrol ed

50mg proviron ed

120mcg clen ed

75mcg T3 ed

everything is an experiment, just to see how i react to this cycle, then i can find out what works for me best...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I dont know whats going on but I can just post normal the box is all blue?????

This is advanced post??

Trained well yesterday shortened my my weights session to help fit in a bit of cardio, I did back and hams, I chose certain exercises and cut the sets to two, I was still well fatigued at the end of the session, this lasted around one hour fifteen

I am going to cut carb just a little more this next week, and add coconut oil into my diet..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

freddee said:


> Test prop ml eod
> 
> tri tren half ml eod
> 
> ...


Thats certainly some experiment!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a dirty weekend this weekend, in more ways than one!! my diet went out the window.

back at it now.

Trained chest and biceps went ok didnt do any cardio, training early tomorrow so will do a fare bit then.

Busy day tomorrow so will train early

I wish my girlfriend would stop bringing me sweets!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the same as me diet always goes to s**t at the weekends


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well when you have a girlfriend that buys you a box miniture heros, cos they are only small, you dont stand a chance lol...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well trained yesterday at about 4pm, only abs and cardio, trained for about an hour.

Weighed myself last night, came in at 87 kg, so lost about 3 kilo! looking better, I bought some jeans a few weeks back, they were a little tight, they fit just right now!

have cut my carbs but not too low, I am just haveing them early in the day and around training.

bought some tanning sessions last night and will go every other day so I am not the only white man out there lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your inbox is full dude


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Back and hams day today, I have had a busy week.

My diet is going ok, but valentines day didnt help! i am looking a lot leaner but not showing that much on the scales.

keeping my cardio up, might lower my carbs next week?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Putting any pics up mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

going to to try, no good at that myself besides now i've found my camera has video with sound, i have moved heavily in to porn lol my bird is scared to bend over haha, she running around my flat shouting stop taking that testosterone! but i'll give it a few in a week before i go on holiday... and try and get them up when i get back....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

freddee said:


> going to to try, no good at that myself besides now i've found my camera has video with sound, i have moved heavily in to porn lol my bird is scared to bend over haha, she running around my flat shouting stop taking that testosterone! but i'll give it a few in a week before i go on holiday... and try and get them up when i get back....


Lmao its like that on test isn't it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I got on line yesterday and came across a sexy lingerie shop, i had to come off I was ordering everything for her, When we go shopping, she says I'll go to the pharmacy, and i say i'll just be looking at the knickers lol, she thinks I'm generous to a fault!!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol its pervertedness hidden behind a blanket of generosity lmao


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well i woke up covered in sweat last night, dropped the tren a week ago!

Trained chest and biceps yesterday, didnt do cardio cos I thought we were going walking but my partner said she didnt fancy it, so we went and done some stand up tan and shopping!

Just going to do abs and cardio today, I like these days, its kinder on the body......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i trained quite early today and did shoulders traps triceps, i cut the exercises short to fit in some cardio, and in the end had a decent train, i am looking ok, i will take a few photos this sunday and when i can load them i will, i noticed some veins showing in my lower abs, but i'm still carrying some water, as usual i look my best in the morning, trying to get a bit of a base tan for my hols....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did a light quads train today and threw in some calves, then some easy cardio, didnt sleep too well so i was not in the mood to push the boat out today, still got a good sweat on though...

Gone very low carbs today and will stay same till friday night or saturday, people i havnt seen for a while have noticed i have leaned out some!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well i have just finished my last training session before i go away, and it was hard, everything was hard the sldl t the end killed me lol, then half an hour treadmill on a high gradient hurt, i will chill out now!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Have a nice holiday


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks, Wiil do, my girl said there is a gym there, dont think i will be bothering much, it is good to have time out and relax, just wonder how much weight i will put on lol, 8 kilos in a week last year!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

We've got 2 weeks all-inc in the DR coming up in April. I have every intention of keeping the cardio going, but the temptation of unlimited food and booze is going to be a massive test of will power! 8 kilos is good going lol!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well got back from holiday a couple of weeks ago, it was very nice, but a long way to go for a week, sporting a nice tan at the moment, she has now talked me into going away again in may! 6 week till that one then!

I am off cycle now and trying to clear out and get some free test flowing back... going to do some IGF13lr while off cycle, love the stuff personally.

Going to keep my training up but have worked back in slowly and and have only just completed my normal weeks training, not very strong at the moment, not going to look at AAS noeww until I have been to Cyprus and had my bloods done....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What was the outcome of your cycle Freddee? What's igf lr1


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My last cycle was a bit of hit and miss Really changing it half way through, but I look ok for an old dog sitting around 88 kilo at the moment.

IGF1 is a peptide similer to human growth hormone, it is what we would like the growth to turn into if you like and some of it does in laymans terms, unlike HGH it is only adviced to take for a short period of around five weeks then have a month off, this will suit me at ther moment, it will help me retain muscle while not on cycle and is meant to open up new muscle fibres, that I can then train and build up, well thats my plan lol....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So your using it as a sort of pct? Slit sounds pretty good have you found it to work previously


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

NO not so much as a PCT just a product to give me some go in the gym, the pumps are fantastic!

My PCT is a little unconventional, it consists of clen mid dose, proviron 25mgpd and HCG every four days..... got morning wood so things are looking up so to speak:lol:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok mate is that used through a slin needle same way as hgh?

That's good to hear  lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No I use a medium orange needle, and though systematic I still inject into the muscle I am training! so if its chest day its going in the peck muscles, I like to inject before I train with my pre training meal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal. I can't imagine jabbing in the pec too close to my heart lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There is a lot of muscle lol and quite a bit of rib cage to go through to worry about that..... :thumb


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I know that just the thought of it ha ha


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well had an okish week this week, got caught in traffic, in the gym, [email protected] on mobiles, this was on monday, trained legs yesterday, that was ok, not doing too much volume these days... Today I did shoulders traps and triceps, lots of volume, cant help myself! but had a good workout, still lacking strength.

Just got back to do on friday, might do some cardio and abs tomorrow though, I honestly dont call that a workout though.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well did an abs and cardio day today, always feel refreshed after one of those, going out with my sister and partners tonight so just aswell kill a few calories before hand, then I can have a big meal lol

Back tomorrow, will have to either go light or pull my finger out because I was weak on my last back session, especially racks, though my lower back was a bit stiff, might not do them at all for a week?

looking ok could be a little tighter around the waist area, whats new!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Another week done, finished as usual with back and hamstrings, turned things right around on back and trained lats first then to the centre and lower back later, still hurt haha.

Need to get hold of my diet again !

Looking at some new growth, though pennies arnt looking too good at the moment?! just omit it from my convos with my girl! anyway shes only jealous lol....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads and calves today, still got a bit of a stiff lower back, didnt go too heavy but squated well I believe, because I'm not firing on all cylinders at the moment I am staying away from the weight and upping the intencity some, but have cut the volume a little.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained chest and biceps yesterday, went in early and had a really good train, changed things a bit, I pre exhausted my chest with some incline fly's then went on to mainly all machine work, incline press and then pully fly's then press machine.

My arms got a battereing, kept it quite intense and was out in an hour, felt pretty good, aching a bit now lol


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

be carefull in Mexico, a lot of gang violence there...those guys can kill a person just for a laugh...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha been now! ye I know, but thety have road blocks where we were it was a massive place were they take you around on little like trams, well away from the madding crowd, it was good but a little too far to fly...

I am going to Cyprus in a few weeks so trying to stay a little trim for that now, but not dieting or cycleing till I come back...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it all gets a little repetative, shoulders traps and tri's today had another good workout, I was pretty tired going in but got some good intensity, its my buisiest day with quite a few sets, threw a few drops in too, well I'll be off in a couple of weeks so I'll hang in, itching now, cant wait for a cycle to start.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

With feeling fatigued I am thinking of training less, as in I am either going to train every other day still using a four day split, or train three times a week and have weekends off so all body parts are trained in eight days not sure yet?! mighrt just wing it till after my holiday then look again while runnimng a cycle!

trained shoulder traps and tri's pretty quick to day, around 50 minutes actual pushing weight, 28 sets in all, which I think is intense enough for an old Gezza like me lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

freddee said:


> With feeling fatigued I am thinking of training less, as in I am either going to train every other day still using a four day split, or train three times a week and have weekends off so all body parts are trained in eight days not sure yet?! mighrt just wing it till after my holiday then look again while runnimng a cycle!
> 
> trained shoulder traps and tri's pretty quick to day, around *50 minutes actual pushing weight, 28 sets in all*, which I think is intense enough for an old Gezza like me lol.


You must have used alot of intensity Freddee


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am not very strong at the moment Yan so i have to find another avenue to hit the body, less time off and little drop sets, but i think intensity can bre measured in a few ways when training!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

freddee said:


> I am not very strong at the moment Yan so i have to find another avenue to hit the body, less time off and little drop sets, but i think intensity can bre measured in a few ways when training!


Yes, knowing how to work your body at the right times only comes with experience

Us old boys have to stick together!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you know what your going to cycle on after your holiday Freddee


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am in a quandry, I want to go with some Isis promastron 50mg of test prop/tren ace/masteron, I have had great feed back, but I had a great cycle with alpha pharma test enth/ bold and proviron, so not sure which way to go yet.... might be an oral thrown in the first one aswell!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I've heard about tren I think you need to give it a go bud


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho I have had tren a good few times its both heaqven and hell rolled into one!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what a lot of people say it gives great results but plays havoc with your mental side


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice train on quads and calves yesterday, not too heavy, I did a drop set on squats that hit the mark, did leg extensions last for a change, turned my legs to jelly!

Not training now till tomorrow or monday?? see how I feel, ate a load of crap last night, will take bread out of my diet after my hols, actually all wheat products, see if it has a desirable effect?!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Need mega money to run primo at a good high dosage


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> What is recommended dosage to get anything from it? I'm reading between 600-1000mg for around 14 weeks?


Yes, that's about right Fleg

Primo is so dear but I've heard it's a fantastic drug for quality gains


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have used primo i have some by lixus at the moment, I dont take it at that amount though, the body doesnt like too much imo, the lixus is ok and quite cheap really


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained chest, shoulders and biceps yesterday quite a lot I know but I am squeezing in a week into 3 days, more intencity than weight really.

going to do back hams today, then quads, calves and triceps tomorrow, then I'm off to Cyprus for a week, I will start my cycle when i get back, all refressed?!!, I will check my weight before I go and then when I get back, my diet will be alot tighter when I get back.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well off to cyprus tomorrow! trained tri's abs and calves this mornoing which was good for me cos I went out last night and watched the footie, big game for me is next saturday, Liverpool v them horrible southern crew, hopefully watch it in the hotel free bar!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Have a good holiday buddy


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Have a great time. I'm very jealous!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> Well off to cyprus tomorrow! trained tri's abs and calves this mornoing which was good for me cos I went out last night and watched the footie, big game for me is next saturday, Liverpool v them horrible southern crew, hopefully watch it in the hotel free bar!!


Bloody hell you've only just got back lol

@m you are kidding!!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Bloody hell you've only just got back lol
> 
> @m you are kidding!!!!


What?!!! Lmao! I miss the sunshine...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> What?!!! Lmao! I miss the sunshine...


Have a nice time Freddie bet you look reem on the beach wot part you going I've been Cyprus about 9 times!

@pretty girl yeh but think of the tears missing me


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a good one mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got back yesterday, i was just outside hiya nappa?? nice hotel, really laid back, food was good, i am 14,9lbs at the moment, got people asking me my age, cos there was a gym there, only small but had some nice machines there, and when i trained, which was only twice i caught the eye of a few other guests, who cornered me in the bar, asking loads of questions, about training and diet, quite complementary really.

going to knuckle down now and tighten my diet, i look ok mbut pretty smooth, just started my cycle today, was quite strong in the gym, which has been missing , so the little gbreak might haver done me good?! trained chest and biceps, feel a bit trashed now though, so will have an early night.......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back mate.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back fredla

Aya nappa had a boys holiday there we will leave it there lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome back Freddee, hope you had a good one. Nice and relaxed ready for some serious workouts.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am ready, not sure about the body though lol, was going to go in and do some cardio this morning but felt really tired but will do some this afternoon.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well i have trained 3 times this week, quads and calves today, nothing to heavy, havnt trained quads for a little while so didnt want to just jump in at the deep end!

will be walking thisa afternoon with my girlfriend, so that should take some of the shock out of them....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome back man...so the panicing was nothing to worry about in the end eh?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well sitting just over 90 kilo, at the moment, cycle just starting to kick in, strength is ok, did back and hamstrings this morning, knackered me out alright! started doing racks again not too heavy but my back got the message!

My appitite is going up, lets hope that translates into muscle somewhere along the way.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

trained quads, squated late in the session so did not sqaut too heavy, but still got a nice hit on the quads, will start to go heavier next week, nothing too drastic!

will be walking later, the weather mis scorchio dso good to get out there, a good time to explain to jane that we dont have to go abroad again in june lol

got told not to drink the water in the gym?????? not good is it? so spitting feathers now, i normally have about a litre or more during my session, i was fast today, got it done in under an hour, thats quads and calves......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Been struggling with recovery of late, but training well, felt strong today, did back and hams.

My partner wants to go on holiday again but I am smack in the middle of a traiing cycle and would rather have a good one in september, then |I can condition for it and get in shape

my diet has been a bit sloppy but I am not too interesterd in in a bit of spill, I'm eating plenty of good food as well!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How does the other half feel about you not wanting to go on your jollies cuz you're on cycle??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

She has been to mexico 5***** and Cyprus 4**** all inc this year already, I think she can wait for september, it will be a good place where we go, which should keep her happy!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nothing better than a proper holiday. Where you thinking?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

She does the thinking then pretends its my idea lol, but maybe Yurkey or Eygipt, but I did say I wanted a simple holiday on the Spanish mainland????????????????????????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chest and biceps yesterday, really quick and intense, woke up this morning aching quite bad, I have been doing some singuler work on my hams and they are still hurting from friday lol, but really i have been thinking of my recovery, it hasnt been as good as I would like, I had the whole weekend off before I trained monday and outside a walk later I am off today.

My weight is a few lbs short of 15 stone, which is not too bad, my condition is alright I suppose ?! abs are there just not in ya face!

going to train shoulders traps and triceps tomorrow, then thats the triceps worked for the week, no more pushing, thursday will be quads and calves so no upper body then friday back and hams, strength is better than it has been, so all in all things are good.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye I like it, quads are hard enough on there own really, and I like the idea of going down the back into the glutes and hams, just makes good sense really.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Monday morning so that means chest and biceps, trained lighter today and raised the reps a bit, had a good train actually, I needed the weekend off plus I went out on saturday night, so I was licking my wounds, it disrupts my eating aswell, which is the main concern on the sunday....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What would a Fred chest & bi session look like then?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well today, it was a buch of different chest exercises.

dumbell incline press 2 sets

incline fly 2 sets

pec deck 2 sets

incline chest press mcn 2 sets

decline pully fly's 2 sets

chest press mcn 2 sets al of these were a little lighter than normal with higher reps

biceps

straight bar curl 2 sets

incline bench seated db curl 2 sets

hammer curls 2 sets

preacher mcn curls 5 sets

that was it really, about 50+minutes...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hell i'm tired just reading that.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Something is wrong here, site is acting up??? just lost a post, and it gives you further pages that dont seem to exsist??

anyway legs day or should i say quads and calves, i am continuing working light with high reps, then I might go for a walk, it looks nice out today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Could be pages/posts being auto deleted after the loss of a few members Fred.

I take it you work hams on a different day to quads/calves?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes i am 51 shortly lol and i think quads and hams can be a bit too much, one would suffer because of the other, but when working back it seems good sense to carry on down the back, and into the hamstrings, as in sldl's lower back glutes and hams are all getting hit, this is my last routine of the week, and is maybe the hardest, I think my back is my best asset all told, I have starteddoing single leg curls and that is working well at the moment.

will be putting a few pictures up in a couple of months, hope to just get in good condition for them,I am 94 kilo at the moment in ok shape for an old guy, not quite as good as my avi which was last august! but i feel i have made improvements in certain areas, one being upper chest and another rear delts, but training injury free so all good!..................


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

freddee said:


> Well today, it was a buch of different chest exercises.
> 
> dumbell incline press 2 sets
> 
> ...


Good volume there FREDDEE


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am really a volume trainer, but like to keep it intense, but when a muscle is done its done, there was only 6 sets of presses there. I see people comming in the gym, and everyday is a chest day?! I dont see any of these guys making every day a squats day though!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Back and hams today, light with high reps, back to heavy next week, but this little deload has doneme a bit of good i think, some of the fatigue has gone.

it was reasonabley quick under an hour, weekend off now me thinks, i sometimes train on a sunday to get a jump on the week, but the last two weeks i have hadthe whole weekend off, enjoying my cycle, and not carrying to much water!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good train today, did shoulder traps and triceps.

I put plenty of intensity in, I worked with moderate to heavy weight, quite high reps and plenty of variation, feeling a bit bloated at the moment.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

After a day off yesterday I did quads today, kept it intense with moderate weight in the squats, and presses, high reps in the leg sled.

9 sets for my calves two seated and one standing machine, always happy to get legs out of the way......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs are a ******* aren't they mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I never miss them out, but am always happy when they have been done,if squats hurt you at your age, they kill me at mine!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao it's not so much squats more leg exts and curls


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Last one of the week, and it was back and hamstrings, tried to keep it intense went pretty heavy but kept the reps reasonabley high, had a good train.

Going to start lowering carbs and try getting a little more cardio in....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a damn good train today the usual chest biceps,but had plenty of energy, hit volume and intensity! got to sort something out for theend of the week cos the gym is shout for a refurb??

but sorted going to another gym for one day, just changed my protein to phd blend

Still looking a bit bloated, but notworried at the moment. just take a bit of stick from my partner!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well never got a full weeks training done, missed back and hams, the gym was in for a refurb?! so was shut.

I have just been told that there is some state of the art cardio gear gone in there, and without telling anyone, they intend to raise the price by £5 per month

Nothing for weight trainers has changed, so when I go in I will check that there is a carabina on everyone of the pully', I have already had words with the new manager! there is some pretty basic equipment missing in that gym, but ThATS WHAT BECOMES OF NOT GOING TO A DEDICATED BODYBUILDING GYM!s

I am surounded by fallydown pant boys doing bicep curls and tricep kickbacks with one arm while on their mobile phone with the other,([email protected]) RANT OVER!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well after 3 days off I trained sunday, chest biceps, monday, shoulders traps and tri's, both good sessions, today i went in to do some abs and cardio, did the abs, went to do the cardio, found all the machines had been changed for inferier ones, I was looking to plug into the music channel, but there wasnt one! told them what i thought, i need to plug in and switch off when doing cardio, I like the cross trainer, but thats no more, just cant do the time without being distracted, I go for ages watching cricket funny enough.

There are a lot of very p1ssed off people in my gym at the moment.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads and calves,usual suspects as far as training is concerned went moderatly heavy on squats ended with drop sets,i only did 6 sets for calves and will hit them agsain on friday.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back and hams yesterday, havnt trained them for two weeks, lovetraining back and got some nice tweeks on my hams, today i just went in and done some abs, and calves, then got half soaked walking home!

Iam going to Tunisia in 10 weeks so will be looking for better condition in a few weeks, got 2 weeks on this cycle, might do a short cycle with diet in 5 weeks, bitin and out but should be ok, might bridge, not done that for some time.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am ahead of myself this week just one session to go, did quads and calves today, hammered through it, did quite good on energy, I did pyramid and a coupleof drop sets on squats, not too heavy finished on 130kg for 8then two quick drops ending up on just 70 kg but it hit the spot!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Saturday now, dont normally do this but I went to the gym last night and did a chest and biceps, all went well good intensity, tried a nox by grenade, iot was ok but i think i will stick with DYnox

Aching today though, last jab tomorrow, quick clear out then something to hold the muscle while I do some dieting and conditioning??!

Prioritising my upper chest seems to have paid off a little, there is definately more depth, lower is looking a little fatty though be glad to see that gone.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Flew my head off today, I had to be two places at once so my shoulders traps and tri's got a very intense workout, it is my biggest volume day, but got it done in around 50 minutes, they still got hit hard though

I am happy to say I can see an improvement in my traps, they are a weak bodypart, I think its genetic, they angle down, but they are showing a lot better from the front than before......


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

freddee said:


> Well after 3 days off I trained sunday, chest biceps, monday, shoulders traps and tri's, both good sessions, today i went in to do some abs and cardio, did the abs, went to do the cardio, found all the machines had been changed for inferier ones, I was looking to plug into the music channel, but there wasnt one! told them what i thought, i need to plug in and switch off when doing cardio, I like the cross trainer, but thats no more, just cant do the time without being distracted, I go for ages watching cricket funny enough.
> 
> There are a lot of very p1ssed off people in my gym at the moment.


That would put me on a rage!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained legs yesterday, trained light with intensity, i have doms now! been a while, taking some time out before i diet down and condition I will light train all next week, I'm trying to listen to my body and its telling me to take a bit of active rest i think

On legs I dropped the weight rather than added the weight,this was aftwr the initial sqauts, I stayed pretty light on those and done a quick drop set of high reps.

I am thinking of changing my routines, might put reat delts in with back and work quads and hams together.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I've had a week off upto today, I am going to start looking at my training and diet tomorrow, i am changing my routine, lowering the sets and adding cardio, i will try not to drop the weight, but i will be looking to have reps around 10 to 2

I am going to carbs carb time going into carb cycling and then lower my carbs and recarb at weekends or for 12 hours+


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

First day back and I did chest and biceps, only trained for half an hour onweights and then another half hour cardio.

Trained moderately heavy on chest all machine and cables, just10 sets for chest and 6 sets for biceps with a couple of warm ups, then treadmill with gradient for 30 minutes.

my diet i am starting to cut my carbs in the afternoon and evening, I will start to replace with healthy fats.

I have already shead a bit of weight and weighing myself today i am just over 90 kg, see where i am one week from today??!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just worked out last night I have a anterior ankle inpingement, or in English my ankle aches like hell after cardio.

I am going to have to find some cardio that doesnt effect my ankle and give it a bit of rest, also I will get some anti inflamatories and ice my ankle after any strenious exercise, even walking.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did legs today, tried to fit it in to 30 minutes,.

leg press 3 sets ending with 200kg

aductor and abductor macne 2 sets of each high rep

leg extension 2 sets high rep

leg curls seated leg curls 4 sets in total

seatdcalves mcns 6 sets in total

I then did 30 minutes of tread mill with gradient.

completed in just over 1 hour.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got in erly today did shoulders traps and triceps

10 sets for shoulders

4 sets for traps

5 sets for triceps

then 35 minues of incline tread mill just burned over 220 calories

going to cut carbs a little more next week when I time carb.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back yesterday afternoon, got it in in half an hour.

racks wu 2 sets of around 10 not heavy ended up with 150kg

bent over row x 2 high rep with 90 kilo

wide pulldown x2 finshed on 87kg

seated low pully x2 pretty heavy x10

kneeling rope pully x2 high rep

then 35 minutes treadmill on gradient.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Its getting a bit same old already, chest biceps again and cardio, upping the cardio, did 40 minutes today, anarobic, highering and lowering the gradient.

I am using mainlymachines for the weights, i am not expecting to build at this point, but iwant to still push heavy.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

How much more do you think you've got to loose Fredde? or are you just going on general appearance?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to go down to 82 kg I think if i loose the weight nice and slowly it will be better astheticly 1 to 1.5kg aweek would do me, just make sure i dont over do things and dont loose muscle, I have made steps to stop that, with a quick shic cycle.

In my avi i was only 80kg and i looked ok then, but i would like to be a couple of fat% less, its not easy at 51 yrears old, but the avi was only last august, I feel i need to keep nearer to my best weight nowadays, too much hard work to get down otherwise.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So you've got about another 8kg to go then, that sounds quite a bit Fredee but you know your current condition. Fair play though, you are in great shape for 51. You posting any pics just before you go away?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to, i have said it before i am lowsy at loading photos and computers in general, but i can get my nephew to do it for me?!

I came back from teneriffe last year 8 kilo heavier after one week allinc holiday lol, its sure easier to put on lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

8kg on Holiday lol.... thats some weight put on,


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My mate competed at the UKBFF final ib the under 90kg class and less than two weeks later was 106kg, now that what i call rebound!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahaha... That's quality, be he loved his refeed


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Wish I could lose the flab that kwik! ;P

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

More or less a day off today, went in and dd a bit off seated calves, abs for a little while then ended with 40 minutes of treadmill, i didnt want to do too much today but do something, Ionly have one real day off and that is a saturday.

trying to cut my carbs a little more, nothing major, just bits here and there.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well last thursday i was just over 90kg,this morning I weighed in at 87.9, but I think I could add kilo to that because last week was not a morning w2eigh in, but I am happy with just over a kilo.

training shoulders trasps and tricepsabout 40 minutes then 20 minutes cardio, I am walking with my partner this afternoon I hope, if the rain doesnt ruin another day, I am 51 this year and cant remember a wetter colder summer,I am not a sun worshipper but will be glad to go to Tunisia, should keep her happy too!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Didnt really train today felt quite lethargic, but Iwent in and trained calves and abs,lots of rolling, and crunches, then I killed off 250 calories on the treadmill, anarobic uping and dropping thre gradient.

started a new course on monday promastron by Isis, I.5 ml monday/wed/friday+50anavar per day, this is maybe giving me the lethergy??

Just give you a little idea of my eating today so far>

1, 40 grams of protein blend, 40 grams of carbs, yogert red milk, peanut butter, in the blender

2, rivita peanut butter, cottage cheese, small apple big low fat milk coffee

3, pwo, 40gms of protein blend, 20gms glucose

4, 5 whole eggs, red/green peppers fried in olive oil.

That was by 2 pm today


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a little about my cycle, it will be an 8 week course, 1.5ml of isis promastron test prop/tren ace/mast+ 50mg of var per day, i have not really tested myself on its effects yet having only just started the course but it has worked well for me in the past, I might add winni?? or Tbol in the last few weeks??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did legs today after the weekend off, only leg press as far as pushing is concerned, just finished on 210kg, not massive but on this press machine it still hurts

then aduct and abductor mcnes, finishing with extesions

4 sets of high rep curls for my hams then 3 sets of high reps calf mcn

i finished with a bit of cardio, I really didnt want a hard day!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back today.

racks wu with 100kg then 130kg, 160kg

bent over row 2 sets of 12 reps

wide grip pully 3 sets finishing with 90kg

seated pully 2 sets high rep, used nylon handles to get a better contraction

2 sets of kneeling rope pully to finish.

3 sets of seated calf mcne

i finished off with some treadmill cardio.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked later today, chest and biceps, about 35 minutes in total

Wu, dumbell press, 34kg x10,38kg x10

fly macne 3 sets of 12 full atack

incline press mcne 2sets 80kg x8

decline pully flys 2x12

press mcne 3 sets ending full stack to falure.

bar curl, 2 sets with 40kg, 12 reps

dumbell curls alternate

hammer curls alternate

this was performed very intense and as i said was over in 35 minutes.

I finished off with treadmill on a gradient, for around 30 minutes.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice short sharp shock there ,good selection too.

A guy in the gym told me the other day he trains for three hours with the weights three times a week, i told him i do 4x apprx 40 mins, he gave me a look as if to say thats not impressive, i decided that explaining being catabolic was probably going to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

We, I think lol, are in the age were anti catabolic training is as much if not more important, than trying to grow muscle.

At the moment I am trying to get some condition, some would say getting ripped lol....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed in this morning, just around 87kg a reasonable drop in two weeks, about 3kg I think, I would be happy with 4 or 5kg more, and without loosing muscle if done right?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had an easy day in the gym, some calves seated, abs and cardio.

I will be walking later with my girlfriend, just an hour, there is a samll amount of tren in my cycle, tren is not conducive to the want to do cardio.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

freddee said:


> tren is not conducive to the want to do cardio.


Why is that?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Tren, in my experience, though i prefare it to deca has some poor traits, insomnia, the wrong type of aggression, tren cough? but I also find it is not good for cardio based training, but is good for conditioning, you are strong on it but just dont feel the urge to run a marathon, if you get my meaning.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked legs yesterday,but strained a core muscle in my abs doing leg press, wasnt even that heavy, so having a day off today, tback tomorrow, starting low carbs for real today. I will be raising my fat a lot from healthy sources and some from a bit of what i like cheese, double cream, with my suger free jelly lol, i anm hoping to be under 87kg this thurday, that would be on track.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Checked my weight again this morning, it came in at 86kg dead on, I think i'm right in saying thats 4kg in about 3 weeks,I know a lot of that will be water, I'm looking a little tighter in the mirror, and have been told I'm more vasculer, I8 am starting to feel veins inmy lower abs but am still carrying weight around my waist.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained back today and chest biceps yesterday, trying to keep it under 40 minutes, went walking yesterday for 1.30 hours too, off tomorrow and sunday, birthday tomorrow, so have some wine tomorrow night, just go walking sunday, back to proper training monday it will be a month to my holiday then, diet is going alright, keeping low carb, maybe carb up sunday???, looking a bit flat, only to be expected though. energy is alright but a little weak on the pressing.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went out for my birthday saturday was out for the count yesterday, though i did have a bit of a refeed of carbs, back to my diet this morning, going to train about 4pm this afternoon, shoulders traps and triceps, just trying to get a load of water down me this morning, just decided to carry on with the var but have added tbol too at 50mg per day, gone back on the clen and t3's, weight looks like it might have halted for a little while should get back on track this week hopefully, my partner Jane got me the whole box set of the Wire, so i will be a recluse and watch that for the next two weeks.........


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked legs today, nothing special, first time I squated for a while though, quite intense, cant train tomorrow till after 3pm like to train earlier, but should be ok,chest and biceps, might not see a reduction in weight this week?????


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fred, can we change the name of this thread, it looks like you've been going to Egypt for about 2 years now!

Moses led the Israelites out of slavery and into Palestine quicker than you getting to Egypt according to this thread!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Did Moses wear a sombrero Doug??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ha ah you can changeit to what you like doug, should start doing a winter blog instead, but eat a lot and go the gym doesnt need much thought, freddee's fight for condition anything will do me, didnt know anyone read it?

back from mexico a while, nice place,but dont like the £90 to leave the country though, it should be yunisia now anyway.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

How do I change the title???? thought about it before but didnt know you could??????

Anyway, training has been ok this week weighed myself yesterday morning and have lost .3 of a kilo since last week, which I will except I weighed in at 85.7 I can expect to get to 82 kilo in two weeks i think is possible but if i shed another two kilo in that time i would be happy, as long a I believe its mostly all fat?!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Edit post > Go advanced...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Right did it on one, how do you do it on all?? remember they did not have computers when i was at school lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Done matey...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho just noticed its done it on all of them now chears dors.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained a little yesterday afternoon, only abs and cardio and some seated calves, feel the diet is just starting to take effect? got 3 weeks yet so plenty of time on a low carb that, might train tomorrow if not it will be monday.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did shoulders traps triceps,

smith press to the front

side laterlas

front raise with steering wheels

bent over raises

cable reverse fly's

narrow grip upright row

skull crushers

dips

reverse grip single cable extensions

i also did some seated calves and abs.

Seemed to have loads of energy finally this morning, trained well things are starting to come together, going walking later, not done enough of that this year, but the weather has been crap.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked quads this morning, just quads then done a little cardio

I started with squats not heavywent to 110kg and a quick drop set after that I did 2 sets each of aductor and abdutor high reps and finished wityh 3 sets of legg extensions and a little dropset to finish.

I actuallywent on a vibro plate after and done some deep knee bends staying low moving really slowly,to be honest they absolutely killed me off, really hit the quads! i will have to do some more of those...................


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained back and hams earlier, diet is starting to get darker and darker, this cycle is a killer now too, just about 10 day to go though, I have shed a god few lbs this week i think? I will weigh myself tomorrow morning to find out, but I think I have dropped more than a kilo?? since last week, looking flat but will carb up this weekend, and that should improve my mindset, which is not great at the moment.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 84.2kg, i think just over two months ago i was just under 90kg, in the last week i think I have dropped 1.5kg so let say 3lbs, some will still be water, but enough I would say, i am going to recarb this saturday, into sunday day, I am showing more definition, but am flat with no carbs, I might train saturday night. then start the recarb???.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained quads yesterday and shoulders traps and triceps today, all pretty intense, but I have cut back n the sets, having a recarb, started last night really, am out tonight will try and behave myself, but i figure if i am going to get up to no good it should be tonight, looked good this morning in the mirror, fuller than i have, still lacked a little energy in the gym, and my legs are a bit stiff from yesterday, I can hack that, not long to go now, will go low carb from tomorrow after noon till start of next week, then have a good two day carb up, might take some photos then before my hols....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

did chest and biceps today, really quick mainly all machine, took about 40 minutes all told, carbed up on the weekend so looked fuller today, still on track, though I checked my weight and i was two kilo heavier than when I weighed myself last, no biggie, just water weight.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed in this morning, I came in at 82.4kg, so coming in nice now, just 81.5 would do me next week, this will be my last weigh in before my hols, looking a lot leaning with better defininion, saratus showing, still alittle washy in the intercostals, probably water??

shoulder traps and triceps today, had a dayoff yesterday, just went wwalking wth my girlfriend, it was a nice day had a cheat meal too, done ok for it though!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounding good Fred. We getting a few snaps before you jet off?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Going to take a few dors, but old me will have trouble loading them up no doubt, will get a young lad whos a wizz to do it for me in the shop. i am looking alright, just seen myself after training today and thought ye coming in nicely, gotabout 10 days this will be the big difference!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well a day early and I just weighed myselfat 82,8 ? drank a lot of water yesterday though, not sure on tonight might have a cheat meal?? going to do a light upperbodytrain today with abs and calves.

Still looking better obviously empty at the moment, but should be a different story by friday morning whe I'm planning a few photos..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

having a carb up today mainly on banana , oats and maltidrexin, light trained today a few machines , abs and 45 minutes treadmill, all ass was finished a few days ago, so looking to drop the water in the last couple of days, had steak and chips last night. might take a few photos tomorrow?! go on holiday on sunday.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

freddee said:


> ...*might* take a few photos tomorrow?!


Don't leave us hanging Fred!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well at 51 I would be happy just to be in as good a shape as last august, bt heavier than then not much, not much good taking them when i get back lol, all inc, last year i put on 8 kilo in a week, deidnt look that bad to be honest, need to fill out, a bit more,it is always good to find out how you react and how long a carb up you need to look full but still keep definition, st5ill look a bit flat this morning, see how i look tomorrow?????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man. Your dedication and level of condition far outweigh the majority on here, age simply makes it even more impressive.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I havnt trained the last couple of days, wont now properly till I get back, there is a fitness room at the hotel, and I might venture in there once or twice bit it wont be for anything major.

going to carry on conditioning when I get home, its how I feel best training at the moment. might switch things in the new year and go for some basic weight stuff, but I want a clean out for now. put my photos up in pictures i will tranfare them when I get chance, not all I wanted to be honest but i was a little slack on my diet at times.........


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I am still training lol been keeping it short and intense with cardio, not on any cycle at the moment, training well though, just lacking a little strength, weight is around 84kg, going to go heavier in afew weeks,change my traiing slightly, I am starting to put my calories up now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Start of a new week, actually went in a did chest and biceps yesterday, feeling a little weak, i am going to do shoulders traps and triceps, this way all my upper body pushing and triceps work will be done and dusted till next week, I was finished in 45 minutes yesterday, i will take a little longer today but still training quite intense, finish with a little cardio, treadmill on gradient.

I have caught a bug and feel my immune system is a little out of sorts, caught a bit of thrush too :-( so going to try and sort that out, off cycle at the moment and am trying a test booster by Olymp, not too impressed but its a bit early to say much, heard good things so I thought I'd give them a try 5th day today???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Well I am still training lol been keeping it short and intense with cardio, not on any cycle at the moment, training well though, just lacking a little strength, weight is around 84kg, going to go heavier in afew weeks,change my traiing slightly, I am starting to put my calories up now.


hi freddee,so your on a bulk up,you got anything in mind,maybe getting on stage,your conditon looks mint on your avi.good to see your doing cardio to thats my biggest problem not as much as i should,would'nt mind a look at your diet to . hope you get well soon.. eat big...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It will be a while before i am thinking of bulk lol, natty at the moment, going to start adding the mass shakes soon though.

Did you get to see the results of the ukbff, that ricardo correia won the underkg 90 class, he looks decent, there is a interview with him on muscle develpoment, you have been on stage with him have you not? that Anthony Bailes look good to win the overall though, coming from nabba and winning the ukbff he must have been streets ahead to get a decision there imo!!!!! he looks like he will figure in the 210 class pro?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my shoulders, traps and triceps done in quick time, good session, had to change things alittle gym was fullof wasters, but ut keeps me on my toes, did a few different exercises.

Decided to do a little hcg will carry on with tamoxifen for longer now, ging to be thinking about my next cycle shortly, want to be in the best shape for it though?!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> It will be a while before i am thinking of bulk lol, natty at the moment, going to start adding the mass shakes soon though.
> 
> Did you get to see the results of the ukbff, that ricardo correia won the underkg 90 class, he looks decent, there is a interview with him on muscle develpoment, you have been on stage with him have you not? that Anthony Bailes look good to win the overall though, coming from nabba and winning the ukbff he must have been streets ahead to get a decision there imo!!!!! he looks like he will figure in the 210 class pro?!


yeah saw the results nice to see the 100kg class winning overall,gives me hope lol,big pat on the back for anth,and yes iv been on stage with ricardo,one big guy,i read in the beef mag he had gained 18lb of muscle that year ..i wish.. getting back to anth should be great for for the 212 class great for us brits to with names like flex james llewellin shawn tavenier and now anth hope iv not missed anyone,,would like to see engiish compete again..cant wait..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This bug has taken hold a little, never trained yesterday and wont today either, but if the weather is kind I will go walking, I dont think I could handle a quads and calves day today?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hit quads and calves today, cant go heavy at the moment, got a bit of a bug but kept it intense with little rest drop sets on the squats and finished off light on the leg press for one set, I am working calves twice a week now just did two seated machines for a total of six sets, finished the whole weight session in less than 35 minutes then did 25 minutes of cardio..... good train all in all.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked shoulder, traps, triceps this morning, had a good train but didnt have a great deal of strength, made up for it with good intensity, did some DB pressing havnt done them for a while, threw a few drop sets in here and there,did more partials on triceps than normal, got a really good pump in the end, felt pretty good once it was done, finished in about 50 minutes.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked chest and biceps yesterday

Still not a great amount of strength but I worked intense enough for the sets and reps to count, prioritised upper chest and did around 15 sets for chest in total some little drop sets, then I did 8 sets for biceps working all the heads. i have upped my calories and especially my carb intake so hoping for more strength in the gym, I have also started my new cycle, so am hoping for some good results in the forthcoming weeks, I weigh around 83-84kg now, this is a lot less than last year, I will weigh myself once a week and post the weight, my first jab was on the 4/10/12......


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

what's your new cycle mate?

I hate when you can a bug coming on and your fighting it for

like a wk before it gets a proper grip

I trained Saturday night my nose what dripping out everywhere

and all day..

went riding the bike Sunday feel fine today musta been the fresh air

done it the world of good!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

With having been off a little while i wanted a good cycle for winter, last winter i did a test/bold based cycle and gained well, plenty of strength so thought of something similer, so I am thinking of test blend 300mg/ bold 300mg twice a week, with 30mg of oral mast+50mg of oxy per day, might up the test with one jab of sust mid week, i have the sust from my last cycle so thought get rid but not sure yet.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just did some abs and a bit of cardio today, a microwave bag vindaloo tonight followed by musli, read it looks healthy though, just gertting into a new nutrition book Power eating, not bad.......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not trained since thursaday of last week, i have a back strain so am having a little time out of the gym, checked my weight yesterday, it was 84.9 kg nothing much there, maybe 3lbs will see how i feel tomorrow, if ok i will have a light train??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Is bold quite good at building mass, better than deca say?

Thinking about something similar to you but without the orals


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I like bold personally, a lot less supressive than deca, not done deca now for a long time, still got half vials in my box that i probably wont use, it agreed with me, the last time I used alpha pharma this time i am using eas, so see how it goes, i was very strong last winter on this cycle, just hope for some of the same lol, find the oxy's are bad for gyno, but i have upped the masterol so that dshould keep the edge off.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just worked chest and biceps this morning, feel a lot better now, felt tired this morning, not a bad train, weighed in at 87kg yesterday so up around 4 kilo in two weeks, still look quite defined in the chest, I am a bit stronger, lets see what the next week brings, going to drop the oxy's next week, they make me lethargic and interfere with my sleep I think..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained yesterday, chest and biceps, good train, been a bit under the weather for the last couple of weeks, hope to shrug it off now, was really tired last night, had loads of time in bed. weight is up to 89kg now, still looking in decent shape really got rid of the oxy's, making me too lethargic. going to lower my reps for a while. i am eating more now, especially carbs....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a quick update, managed to get a bad virus and have not trained for a week, will train tomorrow, I lost over 6 kilos in two days, was totally off my food, I'm a bit better now and have put most of the weight back on, I was around 91 kg and I'm back to around 89 now, give myself some t l c and ate what I wanted over the weekend, wont do me no harm, looks wise my muscles look empty, It takes a while to rehydrate though so am doing that and eating plenty of carbs and taking dirlyte?? sachets to get my salts back. I dont think it will do me too much harm in the long run, the bug seemed to have a long incubation period and I was weak for a while before it really hit, so some time out was probably the best thing really............


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained quads and calves today, didnt take long, not much energy still so stayed with machines but kept the intensity high, the legs felt like they had been trained so thats the main thing.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like you've had I pretty rough the last couple wks

Good to see your on the road to recovery now mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chears hench, got a full weeks training in this week, been very tired afterwards though, but as we know these viruses take it out of you, well on the mend now though, just having a little problem around the lower back hip area, it showed yesterday on dumbell stiff leg dead lifts, they hurt a little, but I had a good train all in all...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not posted for a while my computer was knackered for one, got a new one now, well my condition is alright for this time of year, but this virus put paid to my winter bulk, but am training ok, that's one thing, not training today going to do quads and calves tomorrow, got a bit of a twinge in my right hamstring at the top? should be ok if I stretch it out.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back and hams today, trained well, still carrying this right hams strain but worked through it ok, no sharp pains, got my session done in around 50 minutes which was intense for 20 sets, my winter bulk was a fail really but my condition is looking good, most the weight I have got looks the right weight, got a holiday coming up in two months so going to change my training up a little, watching my diet more and adding abs and cardio to my training.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a decent chest and bicep workout, going to change my training slightly after nest week, with more cardio, going to try and have a heavy week followed by a lighter high rep week, just mix it up in general and add some cardio, with a few nutrition changes.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a few days off my change in training, more cardio abs and try to train a little more intense with high rep weeks.

Did quads and calves today, not heavy, hamstring still a little sore, did six sets of squats, mostly light, plenty of stretching, heaviest set I did was 110kg, then did two drop sets quick.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

first day of my, dieting down, and raising my game a little in the gym, I worked back and hams, it took little over half an hour, some light racks for high reps, bent over row, wide grip lat pul down, seated row, and kneeling pully rope, followed by lying ham curls, seated ham curls and SLDL's then I di 50 minutes of treadmill inclined, not really pushing it but put the time in, I am lowering my carb by about 150 grams and having the odd high day, I will tweek things as I go on I am just under 90 kg now and would like to get say around 82 kg for the third week in march.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

17half lbs in just over 7 weeks thats 2half lbs per week thats bang on lad.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice train today, chest and biceps, got done within 40 minutes then did 40 minutes cardio, 21 sets in all so not bad intensity, got to knuckle down on the diet as from tomorrow.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

How your diet going Fred,what you doing for your cardio


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My diet has got to tighten up, will look into it as time goes on, my cardio is treadmill on high gradient, it is the one exercise I feel I can switch off and do the time, I lower and speed it up a little to keep my body guessing. just ate 5 egg ommlette with baked beans, just going to cut the crap out for now and tighten has I go.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

1 last blow out a sounds about right I'm sure you're make the weight


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

hungry horse tonight lol just a steak and chips, you know what jane's like, I tell her i'm dieting down so she turns up with a box of miniture hero's!!


----------



## kezza100 (Feb 2, 2013)

dieting is hard but selfish


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Jane reads my posts and just looks on either amused or bemused lol, she knows i'm happier training than not and supports me in her own way, she likes her walking now and its good to get that quality time together away from the madding crowd!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Shoulders traps and triceps, 26 sets in 45 minutes, that's with warm up and drops, so quite intense, then half an hour tread mill high gradient, good session, ate a bit of crap last night, no longer in the house, so cant do it now, got to tighten my diet more!.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked quads and calves not squatting heavy but intense with the drop sets, getting things done quick and then I did half an hour cardio, training 5 days a week now, one is only abs and cardio, I'm a little tired of late but I think my body usually react well after a short while.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Really busy day with one thing and another, trained early and hard, back and hams only 17 sets in total then 20 minutes of cardio, it took around an hour, cut my calories for the last couple of days, I feel i'm heading in the right direction?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good train yesterday morning, chest and biceps, 22 sets in total, in around 40 minutes thewn 30 minutes of treadmill with an average gradient of 9.9, felt a little weak on the latter part of chest, so i threw some gaterade in my drink, helped a little.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well 10 day ago I was just under 90 kg and I weighed myself today and I was dead on 87kg so that is about on target, still got some tidying to do diet wise.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Shoulders traps and triceps, started with DB press, couldn't do the weight, been a while since I did DB's but with the intensity I had to do drop sets from 34kg, but all in all I did train well, did my cardio too


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back and hams a day early this week, busy tomorrow, started with racks, just two sets not heavy finished with 130kg for high reps, just 11 sets in total for my back and 6 for hamstrings, was done within 40 minutes then half an hour incline treadmill, hurt today I have a bit of a bug, and also have not been sleeping too good.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

3kg in ten days must be doing something right freddee

post some pics before an after,you no you wont to ha.

well done lad..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

weighed myself this morning and was around 85 kilo, cant get in the gym today, only been once this week, will have to double up or drop back i think? can train tomorrow and friday, saturday might be a problem.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Managed to train in the end did shoulder traps and triceps 25 sets in total had a good train found the cardio a bit of a blow but did half an hour, just glad to get it done!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained legs and calves today, missed the cardio, had bits to do.

Started with squats, quite intense only went up to 120kg, was enough to be honest, six sets in total with drop sets followed by 2 sets of ad and abductor mcn, then 3 sets of leg extensions, I finish on the vibro plates and do some deep squats slow and it kills!, I then di six assorted sets of calves, I am going to find another day to do calves if not 2 days more???, I walked into the changing room and a guy said you've trained legs, which is good, it should show!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back and hams today

racks wu then 10x120kg 10x140kg+

bent over row 12x90kg x2 sets

wide grip pulldown 3x 80kg

seated pully 2x 72kg for around 12 reps

kneeling rope pulldown 2 x 15 reps full stack

hams,

lying leg curl 2 x stack for 10

seated leg curl 2 x75kg for 12 reps

sldl 2x 10 reps at 90kg

this was followed by half an hour treadmill on high gradient

its been a hard week I had to gt the 4 routines done in 4 days, and I am quite stiff off tomorrow though, then sunday will be chest and biceps that should be quite fresh??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained chest and biceps yesterday morning.

incline bench 3 x 10

incline fly 2x12

pck deck 2x10 failure.

incline press mcn 2 x10-8

decline cables 2 x12

biceps

straight bar 2 x10-12

incline bench db curls 2x 10

db hammer curl alternate 2 x 10

ez bar curl drops to failure 3 x 6-8

to finish i always do 2 sets of dips to stretch off or part of my warm down.

24 sets in total in about 45 minutes, didnt do any cardio but i went walking later in the day.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a train in this morning, did chest and biceps, didnt have enough time for cardio, but will make up for that in the week. still a little tired after being ill last week, and I am a little dehydrated too, but I had an ok train really.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice to see you back in gym take it your over the worst of it

You back to normal eating now???


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes trying to eat a bit more, its funny when you are ill you just cant seem to think about good eating habbits, just get anything down ya, but thinking about protein and the right carbs again now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I got found out a little on quads and calves today, not trained them for a while with being ill last week, it really drained me, I feel i'm still a little dehydrated and an exercise like squats, though not to heavy, still hit me hard, I did seven pretty quick sets in total, starting at just 60kg, up to 120kg, then drop setted back down to 60kg, Like Jose ramond says, just because you can lift a house doesn't mean you have to!! as I'm getting older I would sacrifice the weight for some good intensity.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Legs is always a tough one, even worse after a break.

At least its out of the way, each ones should be (fractionally) easier!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your legs look a pretty good unit Neil, I would be happy with the size and definition you have, I have tried to find your statistics a few times and not found them, but you look a big unit all round.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Training in the morning seems like a good idea... Lately I find my days so full up I'm exhausted when it comes to train in the evening. I may follow suit!! Do you have many meals before you train early?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to have two meals, but at the moment that is something like museli and a shake for breakfast and then a large coffee made with milk and an apple, then just before I go I have my nitric oxide.

I would rather train early, I seem to have more energy and also it is much quieter than an evening which helps with intensity.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had to train late today, don't like training at this time, full of kids, did shoulders, traps and triceps, trained ok really done in about an hour, a bit less me thinks, didn't do any cardio though, will make up tomorrow.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Managed to get in and do legs and calves today, its going to be a grind this week and part of next, too much commitment, but did what I had to and some cardio, which I have fell down on of late, got a bug again! but training through it but is effecting my sleep again. going to have to get up early to train tomorrow, I will do back and hams, I have a sore elbow joint, self inflicted i'm afraid, just a few more days to do on my cycle though, look ok but my mid section is a bit loose, maybe carrying a bit of water too?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Had to train late today, don't like training at this time, full of kids, did shoulders, traps and triceps, trained ok really done in about an hour, a bit less me thinks, didn't do any cardio though, will make up tomorrow.


bet you love the kids in the gym really telling you how good you look freddee..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got in and out before the little darlings hit the place thank the big man in the sky lol, cant be doing with them


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did a quick back and hams session this morning, total of 16 sets!

I started with 2 sets of pull ups (wide)

seated pully row for 2 sets

kneeling pully rope 2 sets

T bar pull ups 2 sets

Bent over row 2 sets

STDL 2 sets

lying leg cur 2 sets

seated leg curl 2 sets

followed by 20 minutes treadmill on gradient

this is a lot different from my normal routine, and done very quickly really hit the spot, I was in and out of the gym in 50 minutes roughly!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had to do a quick chest and biceps this morning, 50 minutes 22 sets in total, missing a bit of strength really, didnt have time for cardio, will make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Should have done some cardio this morning cos my partner doesn't want to go walking now!

did shoulders traps and triceps though, trained well, nothing heavy, joints are hurting a little, especially my left elbow (winni) nearly done that stuff holiday on Friday, not gone quite as I wanted, kept getting ill, but I am in ok shape to go away, going to go to the sunbeds later.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Quads and calves, this morning,

Not heavy but intense

6 sets of squats going from 60kg to 120 then back down

abductor and aductor mcn for 2 sets each high rep

leg extensions for 3 sets

seated calves 4sets high rep

seated mcn 3 sets high reps

i followed this with 25 minutes of treasmill on gradient

quite a good train, had to go early and think I benefited from it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back and hams this morning, this was probably my last real day in the gym before i go on my hols

Started with 3 x racks x 10 reps, not heavy finished with 150kg

2x bent over row x12

wide grip pull down 3 x 10

seated pully row 2x 10-12

kneeling rope pull down 2x 15

lying hams curls 2 x 12

seated hams curls 2x 12

SLDL 2 x 10 reps

this was completed in around 50 minutes then i did 25 minutes of treadmill on gradient.

trained ok, didnt feel too strong though, maybe a bit early for me??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just did a light upper body push session this morning, didnt last long just about 30/40 minutes with some abs thrown in, not training tomorrow, and flying on friday, so just chilling till then, will have to go and shop tomorrow though not had chance at all over the last week, am loading on carbs a littlew today, was drinking loads of water the last two days but cut back today, upped my vit c and dandilion root, missed my target by a mile but look ok really, just like to look in condition for my hols, but i dont like to go as far were i am burning muscle, might take a few photos tomorrow......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I had a decent hol, trained 3 days when out there, food was a bit of a let down, my left elbow is a problem at the moment, think I will do a couple of week with anti inflammatory's, trained chest and biceps, was a bit weak I thought, just rusty I suppose?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I had a decent hol, trained 3 days when out there, food was a bit of a let down, my left elbow is a problem at the moment, think I will do a couple of week with anti inflammatory's, trained chest and biceps, was a bit weak I thought, just rusty I suppose?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I trained quads and calves yesterday, not trained legs for a couple of weeks and felt them this morning, more importantly i am jumping on a quick keto diet prior to going to Tunisia on the 21 of this month, all a bit thort notice but If protected correctly I should get a nice bit of fat off, its ala Dave Pulumbo style, thought I'd give it a go see what its like short term, see if I can handle it is the main thing! I could do with tighening up this mid section, that would be my main aim......


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

freddee another holiday another diet..what happend to doing mr cheshire this year??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It still could happen Wes, should have time clear soon, we are always on a diet anyway, like the look of this one, but just want to get near condition, dont feel as i can go too heavy and pull it back without loosing x amount of muscle, might be looking at the peptides when I come home>???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Be a shame to miss out on yhis freddee..you got more than enough to hold your own... im not on about going mega heavy just to stick to a training plan...would like to see you 3 months hard at it myself tho no more jollys for you haha..come october kick some ass..peptides are alwaya a plus if you ask me..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Come october I will be look iong to have it all pullled in, lets see what she's got planned for me next, this was out of the blue, anything else and iot would jaut be a week of clean eating, can be done, anti pasta, greek salad, plenty of meat sources, just stay away from that fcukin cake table lol, and dont say you didi?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did shoulders traps and triceps, went well elbow wasn't too bad kept it intense enough

was going to put my new diet up on the nutrition forum, but for some reason I cant drop down?

first meal. 4 omega3 eggs 3 egg whites

M2,40 grams of protein+ table spoon of natural peanut butter made with skimmed milk

8 ounces of lean chicken, half cup of cashew nuts.

same as meal two

8 ounces of salmon with green salad with olive oil+vinegar

same as meal 2/4

started yesterday and will have a cheat meal next sunday which will be 12 days!!, just want to see if I can do this diet, might look for like for like but stay with the basic diet, if I see good results in the short period (3weeks) I will use it again, pre comp??!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Your diets nails these no bloody carbs just fats..the weight will drop of you..

keep us posted..maybe a pic before you go away a freddee...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I reckon there is about 50 in there somewhere? its the peanut butter, a but in milk and then there is the green leaf, but to be honest I must burn 500 calories eating the sh1t, I put big spoonful's in my mouth look down and there is exactly the same amount staring up at me! has this Pulumbo guy never heard of cheese under the grill or double cream and sugar free jelly??! must say though got a kilo of smooth peanut butter from H&B and a big helping of it in your shake with semi skimmed milk is one of the nicest shakes I've had......its so hard to get hold of omega 3 eggs, going to try Morrisons next??


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

My local Co-op sells Omega Eggs, more expensive than the normal ones, and I'm not massively convinced the amount of Omega 3's you get are worth it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I know where your coming from, I use them for the full eggs and normal for the egg whites, and yes they are £1,65 for six, but I will go through the trial as near to the plan as I can, just a few adjustments for weight, I want to see what can be done in 20 days, with just one recarb.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back and hams with some cardio, went ok, had to bob around after and I'm bushed now, this low carb is starting to take its tole I think, trained ok thou, just got no energy left feel like I need a nap, so that's what I'll do then


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had yesterday off, did chest biceps and some abs today, really low on energy now, its getting pretty dark on the diet front, I don't think my body has switched to using fats for energy yet?? trained ok considering, need to have a bit of a rest for a while now, it is a nice day and I would like to get out in it? things to do anyway, might not train till Tuesday now?? or just do cardio tomorrow.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked shoulders traps and triceps, struggled for energy, I got through it though, my diet is going ok, very repetitive, no treats in this diet, wont refeed till sunday now, look decent if a little flat, which is to be expected, I am around 83 kilos, a little lighter in the morning.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads and calves plus some cardio, absolutely knackered now, 10 days low carb, or should I say very low carb, due a carb up, maybe later today or Sunday? didn't go too heavy, couldn't, but did the best I could....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had an exhaustive back and ham workout today+cardio had a re-feed yesterday afternoon, mainly clean. didn't have to many carbs, back to the diet this morning, sleep hasn't been good, I have had lots of aches, I think that might have to do with the var? well little over a week to go now, I don't think I could do this diet more than a month, and if it was pre stage then it would be something like a middle faze of a 10 or 12 week diet.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained back and hams, very quickly, didn't have a great deal of strength but made up fro it with intensity, finished off with 20 minutes of low impact cardio tomorrow I will do an upper body blast with abs too then that will be me before I go away on the sunday morning.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I did an upper body blast this morning, totally knackered me, didn't use to much weight, didn't do any cardio because I knew I was out and about later, so been walking around all day, going to eat some carbs tonight and tomorrow, keep it clean though, all my peds are done. flying out early hourd of sunday morning now, just get myself some rest till then.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Freddee how much weight did you drop on diet? We getting to see any pics?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well got back from Tunisia, the weather was good most of the time, but with having a few bad days it forced me into the gym, and indoor pool, so i ended up doing some light sessions, a quick 20-30 miutes in the gym annd a warm down in the pool, the equipement was basic, but i worked through the sets furiously and got a nice little train out of them, my legs got missed out because the was little or nothing for legs there, so thats what getting hit tomorrow!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you see amny pics now Wes, they are after one week all inc, but I did loose around 6-7 kilo and got plenty of possitive feedback from the locals, I think these North African/Arab country's are big respecters of a bit of muscle. I will have to get a few done, just a bit smoooth now, after batterering the cake table lol.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed your holiday,now can you get your ass back in the gym for mr cheshire in oct no more holidays..just hard training...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well jane might have different ideas on that, but you can goa away to spa like hotels and eat clean, I actually drank more than normal here but it was mainly shorts an rose wine, but itsd those desserts!!!!, but defo going to take protein with me next time!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think its always a good idea to take protein on yeah jollys at least you have your bankers..cos you never know..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Good chest and bicep train today, not too ferocious but it hit the spot, nice to get the first one out of the way when you come back from a break, looking quite good in the mirror though a bit smooth now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good workout today all in all, have tried to keep my strength, back and hams 21 sets in total in about 50 minutes, no cardio because I wont stop today, and I have a new puppy that is a real handful!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not training to day, might get chance tomorrow? it will be back and hams to finish the week. My pct is going alright not using a serm, have used some HCG, reload, D aspartic acid, upped my vitamin C and a little bit of clen for 2 weeks My libido is ticking over nicely, never a bad sign, have put a few LBS on from my diet, am keeping my strength, I do have a few aches which is a question on my recovery, might try and work in an extra day off??? was not meant to train on holiday but we had a bit of bad weather and i ended up in the little gym they had and then in the indoor pool for a stretch off, just did little full body stuff light weight.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not posted for a little whoile had a little time out and not training to heavy or hard at present, been a little under the weather, hamstring, elbow, chest infection have all taken effect, so I am training full body and having at least one day of between sessions, going on a chill out to Snowdonia in two weeks for 4 days then coming back hopfully refreshed and ready to go!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not been on for a while, took another week out, been back two days, have a week in wales, disastrous week, say no more! anyway starting a new course next week, just working into my routine, four day split, looking forward to it really, hamstring is a little better, so is my chest infection. so by next week I hope to be ready to go, did a light quads and calves today.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back today, this finishes the week off, also worked hams lightly, getting ready for a new course starting next week, couple of days off now, going to tidy my diet up, its been a little dirty this week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great to see you posting again Fred. Was course are you planning to run once you start back full time?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

All alpha pharma, nothing major,

test enth 500mg per week

boldenone 500mg per week

proviron 50mg per day

Hgh 4iu per day, night time shot.

I did this course a year or so back and it really went well, I am one of a few people that like bold, less nasty sides too...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I did quads and calves today, went and forgot my belt so stuck to machines, did me no harm, just bad prep!

I am still feeling my hamstring, but things are getting better, going to be moving my weights up over the next several weeks.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just did an abs and calves this morning, yesterday was shoulders traps and triceps, that was a good session, completed within an hour 24 sets in all, I am going to be pushing the weight up more through the weeks, but things seem ok, I am repairing ok, just have back and hamstrings tomorrow then two days off, getting plenty of nutrition in.

I have had proplems sleeping so am sorting that out with a small sedative and the growth will help too, 90kg by next Sunday, lets see!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Back and hams today.

racks

bent over row

wide pully

seated pully

knealing rope pully

lying leg curl

seated leg curl

light sldl

took 50 to 55 minutes all told, going to be pushing the weights up in the next few weeks, feeling ok, still watching my right hamstring, but thing feel ok, eating ok too....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked chest and biceps today, prioritising upper chest, all done in an hour, roughly 20 sets in total, going to try and push my weights up over the next several weeks, might have to give myself longer recovery time between sets?? legs tomorrow to my upper body will rest.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Smashing it Freddee keep it up m8


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked shoulders traps and triceps trying to up the anti a little, I will have two days off now and work back on Friday, try and get the weight up without loosing too much intensity, my strength is going up slowly, though I think my age is taking it the other way sometimes!!

bought some new power grips yesterday, so that will help handle the heavier weight on back day, I hope!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

What are power grips Fred?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have quite small hands, to which an Olympic bar is like a fat bar to me, so I use power grips, which are like bracelets with a length of rubber about the length of your hands, with a dowel at the end your hand would go one side and the grip the other, then just curl into the hand, you can almost keep your hands open or cupped, when doing wide pully it takes then emphesis off the arms and isolates the back, and it helps me lift heavier for more reps.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good few sessions, today was shoulders traps and triceps, got it all done in an hour, total sets I think was 26, My joints are a bit painful, maybe I should up my salt intake in this hot weather? it does sap your energy too, probably take two day off now till Friday when its back day, I remember last week that destroyed me!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked back and hams today.

racks x3 ending with 160kg on the bar

bent over row x3 90kg

wide pull downs x3 87kg

seated pully 3x ending with 80 kg

knealing pully 3 x18 full stack

lying leg curl 2x 12

sldl 2 x90 kg

a few calves sets to finish then stretch off

good train really about 50 minutes -hour it was hot.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chest and biceps after two days off, had a decent train, changed a couple of things

aching quite a bit, age! but I might have a light week soon, looking a bit smooth at the moment, my strength is alright, my recovery a bit of a worry!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked quads and calves finally yesterday, didn't go crazy, but kept my squatting intense, went to 120kg then quickly down with drop sets, several mre exercises then I then on the vibro plates to help stretch off, I do some slow deep squats on there that kill! when I walk down the stairs out of the gym I know I have hit my quads and that good enough for me these days.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had a week off the gym as of today, giving my joints a bit of a rest, I will probably train Sunday or Monday now, change things around a bit short intense stuff with cardio.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Come back off my lay off a bit early, trained quads and calves today, then I went shopping for things to aid my diet, I was out of vit c too got some natty peanut butter, some almonds and a multi omega oil, going to introduce some cardio into my gym training, and I want a tan!! I'll do a abs cardio day tomorrow.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Second day of my diet, and I must say I am absolutely knackered, trained back and hamstrings then 25 minutes on the treadmill took little over an hour, but then I had a load of running around to do, and to top it off My girlfriend turned up with the dog to go for a walk!, I think if I get this first week out of the way it will be a lot easier, I am going to have my first recarb on the 17th, next Saturday night, my birthday is on the 18th....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This diet is proving tough, I lack energy and focus, lets hope another few days I will be in the promised land, I hahe nearly five weeks to my hols in Turkey and a week to my birthday I will be 52, I light trained today didn't have much so did abs and cardio, I just want to get something done every day, even if its a small amount of cardio, I have quads and calves tomorrow, my recarb is Saturday night sunday lunch, then back, to the trenches!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back and hams then 25 minutes on the treadmill, absolutely destroyed me, I could only really do the lighter side of back work lots of pully and bent over rows, anyway I have my re-feed tomorrow night, and a bit of a night out for my birthday, see who can last longest me or Jane, she is a light weight lol.....


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah have a little blowout for ur birthday mate!!! Then back on it!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Bit naughty on Saturday, back to the diet today, did chest and biceps, 12 sets for chest, 8 sets for biceps then 25 minutes of moderate cardio on the treadmill, I think I have to tinker with my diet, take a few calories out and some carbs too, that means the peanut butter...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a very poor nights sleep last night so didn't do what I was meant to today, which was quads and calves, so I did abs and 35 minutes of cardio, try for tomorrow now and do mainly machines, struggling with energy.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did a light legs day today as in just quads and calves, machines only, legs sled for 5 sets the abductor aductor for 4 sets and leg extensions for 3 sets, calves were 8 sets on two different seated calf machines, 20 sets in total then 25 miunutes cardio moderate, trying to keep my pulse rate around 125, I will be walking later with my partner and the dog, this will last an hour, I do this about three times a week. I think I have my diet right now?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Having my re-feed tomorrow, it will start before I train, I might go in tonight and do some cardio, just cardio, not sure yet but I have to pick some carbs up from the supermarket anyway, I will go out and have a normal meal too, my girlfriend has been on at me, ay least Monday I will feel fuller, I don't think there will be much weight difference because I am still using test/bold, when that finishes I might see a difference?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Started my recarb last night with some haribu lol, trained early today a little carbed up, had more strength, chest and biceps, will cary on carbing till tea time today, I''ll train quads tomorrow, take advantage of the glycogen, looked fuller in the mirror today after training, amazing what a few carbs will do!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Last session of the week, it was a grooller (low carb)

3x 10-12 bent over row

3x10 wide grip pull down

3x10 seated narrow pully row

3 x15 kneeling rope pully

2x 10 lying hams curls

2x10 seated ham curls

2x10 stiff leg bent over row.

then 25 minutes of cardio on treadmill slow to moderate with gradient, walking and keeping my pulse at 125 bpm test is holding some water still at the moment but that will go soon, I start my recarb tomorrow night until the following afternoon. cant wait lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my chest and biceps done, carbed up last night and this morning too, so trained ok, took about 1.20 hr and going walking later will have a normal meal out today then back to low carb, then have a big carb up before my hols, still too much water on me at the moment.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

squatted for the first time in a few weeks, got legs and calves done and some cardio, back to low carb until next sunday now then time carb for a few days.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I had some carbs lst night and this morning, going to start carb timing now, I trained back and hamstrings tody.

bent over row 3x 10

wide lat pull down 3 x 10

seated pullly 3 x 10

kneeling pully with rope 3 x15

lying ham curl 2 x10

seated ham curl 2 x10

stiffl eg deads 2 x 10

then 25 minutes tredmill on gradient, keeping y pulse round 125bpm total time around an hour.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just had a light training day today, some of the water has come off, drinking more today, up my carbs to will do this now till Friday. might take a couple of photos, this was the last day of anything like real training or cardio before my holiday, I look ok at the moment just empty.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Gpoing to have a little full body train, in good condition, cant seem ot get a decent photo at the moment my camera has a mind of its own, might take some on hioliday, when not playing casting couch with my girlfriend lol....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had an ok time got a good tan, trained while I was over there, the food was poor, it is the last time I will go to anywhere outside EU without a bag of protein, just light weight and cardio because I was eating so much crap, training ok since I got back, going to go on a mild cycle shortly just low mg sust and some proviron.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well just ended my second week back with back and hams, trained ok not all the strength I should have? but trained well finished with cardio, trying to progress without putting to much unwanted mass on, trying to eat mainly clean with high protein and plenty of good fats in there, thing are going ok, might put some pictures up soon?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a good shoulder session, keeping it intense, training 6 days a week if you take active rest into account, still in good shape, weighing in around 86 kilo, had a little bit of a check up last night and they said everything seemed ok, I do cardio with every session at the moment, 20 minutes on a weight day and 30 on a abs/stretching day...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Back and hams day, hit them well and finished of with treadmill, my diet is tightened up some, I am trainibng six days a week at the moment though two are just abs and cardio.

I started today with racks finished with 170kg for 8

then bent over row, for 2 sets of 90kg good form

modern tbar for 2 sets of 60kg

wide pull down to the front finishing on 90kgish

then seated pully for 2 sets of 80kg

lastly I did kneeling rope pull down for 2 sets, that was back battered for me.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a really hard chest and biceps yesterday, tried out a new nitric oxide, I trained really well but seemed to blow out during my biceps, still did an easy cardio session though, today I just went in and done an abs and cardio, it seems like a walk in the park at the moment , which is good, at 52 things can get a bit hard but I am training well at the moment, want to put a picture up but cant do it lol, will get round it though?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads and calves today + 20 minutes cardio struggled a bit was not too strong, hit 120kg with a drop set, 5 sets in total, I am hitting my calves more now I will throw some raises in on maybe 3 day a week, I am in not bad shape want to stay lighter this winter than in past years, so there is cardio in every session, just 20 minutes on weight days and 30 minutes on core days.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ha d a bit of a grueller yesterday didi back and hams.

racks 3sets finishing at 170kg for 9

bentover row 2 sets at 100kg

modern tbar 2 sets 60kg

wide grip pull down 3 sets of 80kg

seated pully 2 sets of 72kg

knealing pull 2 sets of stack 15 reps others were all around the 10 mark

lying hams curl 2 sets full stack for 10

seated ham curl 2 sets of 10+

2 sets of DB SLDL to finish

this was followed by treadmill FOR 20 MIUTES at a moderate gradient trying to keep my pulse around125BPM

later I will do some abs and 30 minutes cardio, which is a breeze lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads and calves today changed the squats a little, I went a little lighter and did more reps on the lower weights.

20 x 60 kg

15 x 80 kg

10 x 100kg

15 x80 kg

?? x 60 kg

it hurt anyway, I followed up with 2 sets of high rep aductor /abductor each, and then 3 sets and a little drop set of leg extensions.

I did 2 seated exercises of 4 sets for calves both machines are seated because I want to concentrate on the solus having short calves these are always high rep, but enough weight to make a difference, I finished off with 20 minutes treadmill on high gradient, job done.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did quads again lower weight, higher reps, leaves me completely knackered, good change from the usual, I do 5 sets with total of 80 reps, all over in 15 minutes, everything is down hill from there, maybe it would have been a dooddle when I was younger but it hits the spot now!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Picked up a little back twinge , at the bottom, goes into my hamstring a little, I have isolated my training, and today I am having off, I am stretching it out a little at home, I am going for a walk later, give it an hour strolling, then light training till next week, no exercise that will antagonise the lower back.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I havn't been this light in winter for some time, but enjoying my training, not eating too clean but clean enough, it was shoulders traps and triceps, changed few things today did a few different exercises, still doing cardio after every workout, still training six days a week, if you take 2 days abs and cardio in to account, I had a back strain but it seems a bit better now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

With having a dodgy hip at the moment I used machines to do my legs, first with several sets on leg slide then aductor and abductor mcns and finishing with leg ex.

I have been trying prioritise my calves a little more I train them 3 times a week now and on the seated calf I do giant sets were I do 25 reps on the mcn followed by free reps on a small block then free off the floor just at the top of the exercise, I am finding it is effecting the calves, positively I hope !!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went in to do quads and calves, had a bit of a problem with my hip of late , so not been squatting, first time back and it was a bit of a fail, struggled really light, about 110kg, so carried on with my routine and threw in a few extra leg slide, doing giant sets on calves now and that's coming on ok, going tohave to put some effort into squats in the new year, not back off, just lack of practice at the end.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained back today, stayed a little light on most things, hip and hamstring have been giving me a bit of trouble, still got a good train in, did light hamstring curls too, I only did 140kg racks but they were nice and slow and of good form, I felt them, strength isn't there at the moment, tried squatting te ther day that didn't go well, so a bit of tlc until things get right is needed, just an abs and cardio tomorrow, Saturday off and sunday is chest and biceps, other than a few niggles I'm iun fare fettle for an oldgun.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Been waiting for my new cycle to kick in, still lacking a bit of strength, but I am much lighter at the moment than say 2 tears ago, and my intensity is up, I look in the mirror and things are good, so for the moment I'll go with it, but I intend to put some extra lbs on while its cold.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats the problem with your hip?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I fell over on the ball joint, then had some discomfort in the hamstring followed the same in the hip flexor, I took some time out of squatting, and now going back am struggling at moderate weight, I am quite light, training more days though some are just abs and cardio, doing 20 minutes cardio after each session, so I'm thinking of loosing a day and only doing cardio twice a week in the gym, gaining some good weight and pushing my weight slowly up, I think then I'll have more for the heavier work, but at the end of the day I know age will be factoring in there somewhere...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Have you seen a physio? or anyone to look at it to help guide you what your best recovery plan should be?

I had a bit of a twinge in my hip/pelvis last night that caused a numbness down my hams/outer quad. I'm going to have a chat with a mate who's a therapist to give me some kind of an idea whats gone on. I'm guessing I've got something pressing on the sciatic nerve, but I want conformation. Hopefully, i'll just need DTM.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This feels like its going away a couple of weeks ago I would all of a sudden find it hard to walk with one leg not moving right, this was first thing, going to the gym.it was coming from the top and around the hip joint, but I have been stretching these areas lightly and that's gone, the only thing left now is a slight uneasiness in the ROM when I squat, not really sitting into them, but that's getting a bit better, just go up and down light for the next couple of weeks and I'll be fine, rep out on my starting weight, thus getting plenty in!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed myself this morning and was just over 80 kg not been so light for a few years, still having some niggles with injuruies, I am going to work shoulders traps and triceps, just have to remember to keep my body warm this time of year.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on the weight


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Gpong to go up a few kilo and just make sure its mostly good! I am a bit weak at this weight just had a light abs cardio always work calves on these days too my little back problem is going to cause a few problems I will have to train clever but still put the work in.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation, trying to train clever. What with the repercutions of the shoulder separation, the golfers elbow, and the lower back problems that lead to sciatica, It's all a case of finding the best way to work around, whilst like you say, still putting the work in


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well its meant to quads and calves today don't know what i'm going to do yet, might have to cnange a few things round, I'll still warm up with some light squats though.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just done some abs claves and light cardio today, seem to be coming out of my little niggles, well I hope, back and hams tomorrow, been an ok week considering I have had to be in two places at once sometimes.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Good to hear you are getting over the niggles


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Back and hams went ok today, struggled at times, I'm not doing any sldl, though I do start with racks, just finishing on 150kg for 10 followed with bent over rows for 3 sets at 90kg then on to different pully work for 9 sts, I only do 2 lying and 2 seated ham curls then, finish on a mcn for lower back that II find hit hams too, I did no cardio because I will be out later with the dog, but rather stretched off, for a while.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

its shoulders traps and triceps today, no problem there but hamstring tight and hurting going to have to modify my training little this week, going on holiday in a several weeks so going to diet a little or should I say tighten it up a bit, cut some of the dirt I have been eating, but nothing special, there is not that much to loose really.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not posted for a while, changed a few things, not working to a weekly rotation, I am doing a turn around now over nine days, I have five different sessions, today was legs, or quads and hams, I will be off tomorrow and on sunday I will train back and calves, that will mean this week I will have from the Tuesday to the sunday the only upper body I did was biceps and abs, so plenty of rest really, my weight is well up, not all good lol, I am doing plenty of cardio, and doing ok.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hit back and some calves yesterday, 15 sets for back 5x3

racks

bent over row

wide grip pull down

seated narrow pully

kneeling rope pully

seated calf machine x4

The seated calf machine upstairs which is good for the solus muscles was broke (annoyed) and I am having trouble with plantar faciitis? pain in heel and outer foot, so binned cross trainers and am taking some Ibrufen for a while, getting a little better


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought I might have plantar faciitis myself, as had pain in left heel/outer foot, but doc said if it doesn't hurt in the arch of the foot, it isn't.

Personally I think mine is a tight tendon in the heel, and a bit of ankle smashing has helped quite a bit.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I think he was wrong, I hurt mainly in the outer part of the foot, yes it aches everywhere but, it isn't going to be exactly the same with everyone, the one thing I do is change my footwear, it always seems to happen with cross trainers, their life doesn't seem to last, they look almost new but flatten out I think.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a light week this week, not trained as often as usual, today I trained chest alone

Machine incline for 3 sets

incline db fly x2

pec deck x2

pully fly's x2

machine chest press x3 +2 drops sets

dips to finish x2

followed with 20 minutes cardio.

just been walking with the dog, so that will do for today.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked shoulders traps and triceps

smith shoulder press 3 sets with 2 drop sets

lateral fly 2 sets with 1 drop set

seated db front raise x2 sets

bent over fly x2 sets

rear delt mcn x2 sets

narrow grip upright row x3 sets

seated single db extension x3

skull crushers x3

triceps mcn x3 decreasing weight.

followed by 20 minutes of treadmill with gradient

trained well kept a good standard of of intensity.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just did a biceps and abs day nothing to harsh, the gym is pretty hot at the moment, finished with the cross trainer, need to get fit and get my heart rate down it was pretty high, only did 15 minutes, will be walking later too, day off tomorrow then chest Friday, not been working calves because of the plantar fascia problem, it seems to be a bit better, like these viabrams in the gym.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked chest only today, 15 sets in total with some dips later to stretch out with, used mostly machine with just some db fly's, finished off with 15 minutes of cross trainer. its really hot at the moment, so felt that was enough, dog walking now....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not posted for a while, just up my training a little, doing 4 over 7 again, firstly I have been a bit under the weather with a few things not to do with training or injury, but still able to train, joints are a little sore but nothing bad, actually happy to be training comparatively free of injury.

Trained chest to day, mostly machine and cables, get a good intense session, finshed off with some calves on seated machine.

Diet wise I am cutting all gluten containing foods to see if I can sort my stomach out, its not easy cutting all cereals out, I will in future try and source some that don't contain gluten.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you take any kind of joint formula?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No Neil, just healthy fats, used to put some rubs on the joints and take anti inflammatory's when things got a bit bad, it isn't too bad at the moment, right wrist is the worst it can hurt if I catch it unawares so to speak, the one thing that is bothering me is Plantar Faciitis I have just bought some Hoka trainers these are worn by ultra runners, they are good but I don't know if they are getting to the real issue?? got some bare foots for the gym, these are good too, to be honest with my age (53) I am considering TRT for as long as it matters, see if that helps general health and recovery?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well got back from Nottingham last night, really tired for some reason and slept well for once! had to have a quick train this morning only did chest, was in and out in 40 minutes, I trained well though with lots of intensity, lacking a bit of strength, thinking of running A PCT to get me to **** statis then decide what to do for winter?? just over 95kilo at the moment but feel sluggish, this has probably got to do with the need for a pct?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not posted for a while, been trying to formulate a new diet or change a few things, am having some kidney problems that I am having tests for? cholesterol is up, and I am trying to combat both with nutrition, firstly I am juicing some of my food, and using them to cleanse my kidneys, I have noticed a few positive changes, have a bit more energy, I will put up a example of a days eating in a week.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a decent train this morning, worked chest and bi's, feel I am getting some benefit from cleaning my diet up and juicing, plenty of energy today, feel a bit better though the health issue I have is still there I intend other things to be in place to aid recovery, feel my respiratory system is better too, I am going to mix my fruit juiceing with my post cycle shake and use thar as my carb intake at that time.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You worked chest?! on a Sunday?! Thought Monday was International Chest Day. 

I was just having a wee read over your posts and saw you mentioning you occasionally suffered with joint aches/pain. Just thought i'd mention that i have a knee injury that flares up and rears it's head once in a while. I found that Animal Flex works wonders for it. I'm taking it all the time now to keep it at bay. (PS - i'm not in the employment of Animal products) 

Are you doing a total Juice style detox diet at the moment? Or just supplementing your diet with it?

Cheers


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just supplementing my diet really, cant do without protein lol, even in the film fat sick and nearly dead, the guy has said he has put 30lb back on that was needed, he done a 60 day full juice apparently, it cured his auto immune disease!

I think a lot of the aches and pains have come from AAS withdrawal, Like I said I am getting benefits from the juicing food, money wise I should save some from not buying as many supps/vits, cutting down on other things like caffeine and dairy at the moment.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just had a wee description of that movie... sounds very interesting. The power of nature and good food. (I've added it to my "to watch" list on Netflix)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it continues to give you results.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well if I do a proper detox, it would not be for a while, you have to change things slowly, it is a very good watch, there are a few on youtube worth a watch, some very good information, one I remember is in one called the wonder of juicing I think? it goes on about how much mucus is in the average person, it said about 10lb's I think, and our anti bodies have to fight this, and that weakens our immune system!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just did shoulder traps and tri's felt ok, seem to have a bit more energy, with juicing and herbal tea I am getting my fluids in, one thing I am now going to change is have my fruit juices in my shake for post workout, cut some sugers from my diet.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

trained back and bi's felt good, plenty of energy, few things going a little better now hope it keeps up? had a long walk with the dogs, this is the only cardio I am getting at the moment lol...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you keep a log of exercises, sets, reps etc? For future reference?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Everything I do Neil is in my head, I change things regularly, I know my weights, sometimes I'm not as stronger as other times, but when I am feeling right I push it more, I don't have set days so to speak but train at least 4 times a week, if its more it will only be core and cardio, if a bench or machine is being used I use what I know to shuffle things or change an exercise for one like, and I find that beneficial, in short I suppose I wing it lol...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Things are going ok, feel better from a couple of weeks ago when I had lots of fatigue, got a hospital appointment to get out of the way, I should be able to plan my training after that, got to see a dietician next Tuesday too, that should be interesting?! I hope I have all the information for him/her then, might do legs tomorrow or maybe wait till Thursday, see how I feel tomorrow...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a really good train today, think I'm happy about my Kidney issues being resolved, and am dealing with the symptoms?! worked shoulders traps and triceps, making plans now for the new Year, going to keep my diet tight....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did my first session this morning, havnt trained as much over the last 2 weeks, did a light legs session, going to try and diet down to a better condition weight, and see where I am at the end of February.

Just tighten my diet up a bit, change a few things add some cardio, that sort of thing, nothing too drastic, yet anyway!

My weight is 96.6 at the moment I think it will fluctuate for a little while because I have had a virus??

My target weight will be around 88 kilo, heres hoping ...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I trained shoulders traps and triceps this morning, good workout, did 15 minutes on the cross trainer to finish, working six days a weeks now two of which will just be abs or stretching with 30 minutes of cardio, still need to work on my diet foi i want to loose some excess weight which i am carrying, probably too may carbs still in there, some from fruit, but I am putting that in my post cycle shake, juiced.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained legs today, didn't have a lot of time so had to forgo the cardio, some machines down so have moved my calves and could not do aductor machine, I did a few more sets on the leg press, only really light training my legs, I only did about 18 sets in total.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did a light back day yesterday, no belt, so just did 16 sets for back and some calves followed by 15 minutes cross trainer.

weighed myself and was a little heavier at 97.0kg I though it might not show a loss, I had been a little ill and might have been a bit hydrated last week?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

freddee said:


> Had a really good train today, think I'm happy about my Kidney issues being resolved, and am dealing with the symptoms?! worked shoulders traps and triceps, making plans now for the new Year, going to keep my diet tight....


You still keeping up the juicing Freddee?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

yes, actually just having a green juice right now, calmed it down a little, not using as many different vegies or fruit, just chop and change and use what \I have, less fruit at the moment and blending more fruit than juicing, like avocado and banana.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

worked chest and biceps and 15 minutes cross trainer, try and cut a thing or two of the foods I shouldn't have this next week, see if I can drop a lbs or two?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back today just 18 sets, 6 exercises, followed by 15 minutes cardio weight today was 95.2kg so starting to go in the right direction I think.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aside from the juicing you are doing to correct/improve your health.....

Are you or anyone else noticing a surge in juicing popularity?

The office I work in is open plan and I'm constantly hearing people talking about juicing. More often they are referring to an all out juice diet or juice plus. But it's mind boggling how much I'm hearing it talked about. Guess it's maybe part of the "new year new me" thing. Not a bad thing for some peeps to give a bit more thought to their health though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye I think it is maybe better to juice the veg and blend the fruit but I do both, I juice the fruit for my post workout shake but put banana and avocado in my blender with protein too, the pwo shake helps keep down the sugars, my juicer is not the best but I bought it thinking I would get a better one when I had made it part of my diet not just a fad!


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

freddee said:


> Ye I think it is maybe better to juice the veg and blend the fruit but I do both, I juice the fruit for my post workout shake but put banana and avocado in my blender with protein too, the pwo shake helps keep down the sugars, my juicer is not the best but I bought it thinking I would get a better one when I had made it part of my diet not just a fad!


Hi Freddee , maybe that's a good way for me to eat avacado !!

I've tried and tried to eat avacado but really struggle , I can't stand the texture .


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

just blend it up with your protein, if you blend it for a while you can get it like angel delight and with banana, or Greek style yogurt too.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll give that a whirl as well as wanted to add avocado, and bought some the other week, but on it's own........


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't blend more than half, I use quarter, they are easy to peel, I cut round the middle and part it then quarter the pear, that would give you about 12-14 grams of good fats I think, I blend it with a nice creamy strawberry protein and it tastes good, you can have banana/blueberry is good too, with Greek style yogurt it is extra thick, especially if you put it in th fridge for a while.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fred is avocado basically the same as using peanut butter for fats?

I've been meaning to try blending one for ages.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would suggest the quality of fat is more natural and better, mid chains thing, it also makes the shake better if you give it a good blend a leave to cool, aldi do them for a reasonable price.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool I actually looked when I was at Aldi n couldn't c them so ill ask..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly find most anything beetroot, cherry's, cranberry, and all cheaper than normal supermarkets, spinach, kale, all the greens I juice, you can also get linseed, I spread that on my museli, but I do lots of weird sh1t to get my healthy fats, I put coconut oil in my morning coffee!!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Remind me never to ask for a cuppa round at your house!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Great for dieting though!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's a variation of bullet proof coffee I think...

Isn't the coffee v greasy tho?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wolf it down Cal, don't really notice it, don't drink coffee for pleasure anyway lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn! That's a third of my vices lol

What you do for pleasure then Fred?

Being serious now ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I do the same Fred, I usually have Cod Liver Oil in my coffee, but I do have MCT's as well.

Tend to have my coffee reasonably cool for my 'fat booster' coffee, but like you say, ya just knock it back.

Certainly preferable to drinking the oil, which I have also done. (too often)


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I could handle coconut oil in my coffee , not so sure about cod liver though !!

Even worse is udos , tried to put in a shake with berries peanut butter and can still taste it , rank !!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Damn! That's a third of my vices lol
> 
> What you do for pleasure then Fred?
> 
> Being serious now ?


For pleasure, we go the gym, The life we chose! I walk my dogs with my partner Jane, whom I try to rattle too often, thats Jane not the dogs lol,! I am a movie buff, so I hate American sniper and love The grand Budapest hotel, on the nutrition side I cant loose weight with cardio and training until I get my carbs right down and add those healthy fats, actually not all my fats are good I will eat sugar free jelly with double cream and cheese under the grill, no bread though!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I came in this week at 94.9 kg, so a little loss but not much but I havnt tightened up my diet properly yet, worked chest and biceps and did my cardio, give it another week to see if I need to get the diet and calories down some.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

If you need to drop do you count calories or just reduce portion sizes Freddee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

freddee said:


> For pleasure, we go the gym, The life we chose! I walk my dogs with my partner Jane, whom I try to rattle too often, thats Jane not the dogs lol,! I am a movie buff, so I hate American sniper and love The grand Budapest hotel, on the nutrition side I cant loose weight with cardio and training until I get my carbs right down and add those healthy fats, actually not all my fats are good I will eat sugar free jelly with double cream and cheese under the grill, no bread though!!


ta Fred, always interested in what "normalish"  people do for a life without cigs if that ever happens..

american sniper was ok, abit usa usa usa tho lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Used to smoke and drink a lot, but quite about 5 years ago now, best thing i ever did, my partner used to smoke to but she got throat cancer and has a large scar on her neck, very light though, I lost two sisters with smoking related deaths so that was a big incentive to me.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

freddee said:


> Not really though I am training well, with the weather I have kept my carbs higher and I just cant loose weight when they are high, going to use some clen and lower carbs soon.


Transferred my convo into your own thread in case I would annoy anyone with offtopic chat! 

What's Clen like to use?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I like it can give you the shakes, quite thermogenic. like anything do your homework before using it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

In rare cases I believe can cause micro tears in the heart.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds like you know what you're doing. 

@Cal - micro tears sounds kind of scary. Especially to a pseudo hypochondriac like me. I'd be thinking the slightest ache in my chest or pec area was me getting heart tears. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Get em down ur neck bud, people scoff them like smarties ?

Google sides of paracetamol...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

had a few days out to help me recover, had a good train today worked legs, finished with cardio, and a long walk with the dogs, weighed myself and came in at 94.2, so a little bit of loss, wont hit my target but i'm not stressed on that, will be there in april.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

freddee said:


> Used to smoke and drink a lot, but quite about 5 years ago now, best thing i ever did, my partner used to smoke to but she got throat cancer and has a large scar on her neck, very light though, I lost two sisters with smoking related deaths so that was a big incentive to me.


hey fred thought long and hard about your post.... very heavy sh1t...

i dunno initially i thought dog walks and movies (which i do alot of now) being what i could do to relax... not a very exciting prospect, with a a treat of "afters" on occasion...

i still think that tbh, but then you post up about your 2 sisters and your partner... makes me feel kinda cnutish and a fcuking idiot at the same time...

i said something to someone the other day about, well, being scared to smoke for the next 20 years how i have the last 20..

something needs to change and you revealing that about yourself can only help.. thank you.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey fred thought long and hard about your post.... very heavy sh1t...
> 
> i dunno initially i thought dog walks and movies (which i do alot of now) being what i could do to relax... not a very exciting prospect, with a a treat of "afters" on occasion...
> 
> ...


Just think of the food and supplements you could afford with the revenue of not smoking in your pocket, I still have the odd night out, but more over now I like to go and eat out and go to the cinema with my partner jane and have quality treats rather than feed a very unhealthy habbit!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey fred thought long and hard about your post.... very heavy sh1t...
> 
> i dunno initially i thought dog walks and movies (which i do alot of now) being what i could do to relax... not a very exciting prospect, with a a treat of "afters" on occasion...
> 
> ...


Just think of the food and supplements you could afford with the revenue of not smoking in your pocket, I still have the odd night out, but more over now I like to go and eat out and go to the cinema with my partner jane and have quality treats rather than feed a very unhealthy habbit!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't like food so its a chore over a treat..

Supps are generally something I feel are a waste of money..

I get all cigs duty free..

Saying that I dint have much money n cant say more wouldn't be nice, but other than smoking too much I'm generally happy with my lot..

I know how defensive I sound lol but that's why I was asking what u do to relax etc..

Basically I do most of that anyway..

But it also feels if I didn't smoke id have a boring life, but again not living doesn't thrill me either...

I need to sort my head out.. I need a constructive pastime that's not nicotine related..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If nicotine was not killing off your taste buds, food might not be such a chore, to somebody who doesn't train, supps or some supps are a waste but to someone who pushes their body to extremes that need anti catabolic nutrition to aid recovery, keep and build up muscle fibres then I believe its a must.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to jump in on this. I gave up smoking in the new year... just nailed it on the head. Personally I think you wont give up smoking if you don't really have motive, yes we all know it's bad for you but that's not a motive for everyone. For me, my motive was my kids, to be around for them as long as possible and if giving up smoking could help this then I would do it, so i did it.

I don't really see the spare cash though... as it's swallowed up with additional foods for my diet etc lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well a couple of months ago I had a plan, but I binned that because winter lasted longer than I expected! also my head wasnt in to it completely, anyway I started my cutting diet for spring summer yesterday, I have a rough idea of my calorie intake nothing to accurate because that leads to madness lol, this is a rough idea of my diet with a recarb on the saturday night, my tough haul will be 9 days low carb first, this diet isnt for all but it seems to be the only way I can get condition these days?!

First meal, 2 rashers of bacon, and a 5 egg omelette coffee maybe with full fat milk??

shake, 2 scoops of protein/nat peanut butter/avacardo/linseed, or all 3.

meal 2, 150gms tinned salmon with green leaf salad, hand full of nuts

shake as before.

Meal 3, chicken breast with maybe broccoli ( will have to work my carbs out to see if I can fit this in) then either cheese under the grill or sugar free jelly and double cream.

shake, as before.

it is going to get modified, and is not exactly what i will eat every day, for one I will change my protein powder to a blend that is lower in carbs than the whey product i am using now, my weight is somwhere around 97 kg prior to starting the diet, i will weigh myself next Friday and expect quite a drop, mainly water before my re-feed, next week???


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well 3rd day of my diet, not too bad yet, will be glad when this first period is over though, trained today, did chest, biceps and some cardio, lowered the weight and did high reps, did a lower weight on individual dumbbell curls, called Zottman curls for a change, quite a good hit off them, it is going to be hard this week to train, but I will have to get in where and when I can, just had some days out, so keen to get back in and burn some calories....


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah Zottman's, I was given those to do last year for a while, killers and certainly interesting. To me they feel like a double bicep curl because they work your arm in both directions.



freddee said:


> Well 3rd day of my diet, not too bad yet, will be glad when this first period is over though, trained today, did chest, biceps and some cardio, lowered the weight and did high reps, did a lower weight on individual dumbbell curls, called Zottman curls for a change, quite a good hit off them, it is going to be hard this week to train, but I will have to get in where and when I can, just had some days out, so keen to get back in and burn some calories....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye they hurt a little! I am going to keep those in for some time, might do variations form a incline bench?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Day six of my diet now, things arnt too bad, not done any tinkering yet, feeling a little weak but ok, did a light legs session today no cardio after but I have the dogs to walk in a while and that will do about an hour out with them, I will weigh myself on Friday evening, and recarb on Saturday from about 5pm to bedtime....


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You taking anything like Clen Freddee?

Think I remember you advocating/endorsing it in one of your older posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Why do u think ur feeling weak?

Ur on a low carb diet not low cals..

Do u not feel the energy from the fats ur eating?

I have a mate on a low carb diet 75kg @5"6 squatting 200k n regularly deading more than 250k for reps n is rrripped..

Its also sorted his acid reflux..

Id really like to go low carb high fats, but I know I couldn't handle it without a major attitude and palate change lol..

His walking around condition is astonishing..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have done this diet before and yes you can get decent energy but it is hard and you get fatigued easy in the first phase, I am waiting for my body to adjust to burning fat as its first source of energy, It is my weigh in tonight and my recarb tomorrow night, hopefully next week I will be a little better, not so much weak as fatigued, just having a high rep and lowering the weights week anyway.

I think I might have to lower my intake a little next week, mainly from fat?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It sounds like the initial phase is a little bit scary!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

freddee said:


> I have done this diet before and yes you can get decent energy but it is hard and you get fatigued easy in the first phase, I am waiting for my body to adjust to burning fat as its first source of energy, It is my weigh in tonight and my recarb tomorrow night, hopefully next week I will be a little better, not so much weak as fatigued, just having a high rep and lowering the weights week anyway.
> 
> I think I might have to lower my intake a little next week, mainly from fat?


One thing to consider. Even though you did this diet before, make sure you make a consideration for the difference in your physique, since you last did it.

Think about how you have eaten since, against how you ate prior to the last one.

You may now have more lean mass, less bodyfat and a better ability to tolerate carbs than prior to your last run of this diet, so you may need a slight increase in your carbs to accommodate for this.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I reckon my carb intake is about 40gms at the moment Neil, I am not to bad really, just hope for more energy, bit scatty today, but have been busy too, I am going to tinker with the diet as I go along, I a have just weighed myself and am 94kg, I need to lower my calories some this week...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you do much cardio Fred?

Decent dog walks count..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have my recarb later today, yes I do a fair bit of cardio, i share the dogs with my partner Jane and we walk them most days for a good hour, but in the gym I do 20 minutes to half an hour, after training body parts, today I just went in and did half an hour on the cross trainer just to get rid of any glycogen I have left in me before my recarb later today, I am adding a few supplement in this weekend too, some Creapure to help recovery, Thermo fusion, which is a mixture of Lcarnitine/green tea/CLA and i am going to do some clen from Monday.

I will weigh myself again tonight to see if there is a little difference from last night with some carbs in me, probably tomorrow night too....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cardio sounds good..

Roughly how many cals a day?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Around 3200, this has to come down, but weight should come off a little easier over the next few weeks? famous last words! ..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good amount to play with ?

Do you really need to low carb to lose weight on those cals?

Everything ur doing sounds sensible, but further back you say this is the only way that works?

Lots of ways should work n an individuals preference helps dictate which they choose..

V surprised u think this is the only way..

Just interested..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you doing a show?

40g carbs is REALLY low! The lowest I went to for my show last Sept was 160g and I was 95kg at weigh in (although I was 97 1st thing in the a.m) and I'm pretty sh1t when it comes to carbs sensitivity.

However, the carbs will provide you with the energy to hit the cardio hard/with purpose, which speeds up your metabolism and makes it work FOR you, instead of against you.

Its more important that the quality of carbs is good, more so than eliminating them.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I know its low, but I tend to get energy from my fats after the initial stage which is done now, I seem to fail unless I lower my carbs significantly, i am not doing a show, but my condition after being a bit ill last year went out of control I felt got a holiday in a month so that is a short term goal, but really i just want to be training in better shape.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

How many fats do you take in each day?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have cut it down some this week, but somewhere around 150 grams per day, it is hard to be exact, the end of this week should be a good indication as to where I am with my diet, I will weifght myself again before I carb up on the Saturday evening.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I've just weighed myself and come in at 92.2 kg, not too bad feel I am getting somewhere now, I can see definition more each week.

Trained chest and a bit of abs today, had a bit more strength, will just do a bit of cardio tomorrow, diet is going ok, changed a few things, cut my calories by a few hundred, I have 19 day until I am on holiday so that's a short term aim, I don't want to give a target weight but I know what I would be happy with!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Woke up this morning early got by act together and went to the gym, trained shoulders traps and triceps, had a decent train a bit lighter than usual good intensity, finished off with a 20 minute gradient tread mill session.

I am having my carb up later, feel i am starting to progress a bit now, showing more definition, just have to stick to the diet...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Should u be having carb ups on a basic low carb diet?

I honestly don't know, just asking..

I thought it was more for carb cycling diets???? ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Some call it back carbing?? I just call it Keto, yes, your first phase is around 10 days then carb up, or your body will stop burning fat, you carb up fill your glycogen stores then go again, this is not a diet that you would go for 12 weeks but more of a in the trenches, make things happen diet for around a month, like I say it seems now the only way I can burn the fat, there is a take on it by Dave Pulumbo, his is quite simple, and he knows what he is talking about, I just play with a bit of variety, and have my little treat!!

I will train legs tomorrow while I am full of carbs, then do the easier work in the latter part of the week when I am depleted, there is a carb deplete on a friday night, in my case, were you do a punishing full body or upper body session, then carb up, then when you pump up on the following day you get a super rebound, this is what you would look for before going on stage, or for photos, there is a vid on youtube by Rob Riches? though he is a beach look competitor he knows his stuff, worth a watch...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

He's the guy who shrank alot after failing a drug test n denied it isn't he lol...

I get u tho.

?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Do bear in mind carb ups only really work when bodyfat is low and muscle mass high.

Your regime sounds brutal!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Seriously, now i am training well sleeping better, and except for a bit of muscle cramp when I wake i am more lively in the mornings and have enough energy, not as strong in the gym but try and make up with a bit of intensity, the carb up is just there to keep my body guessing and to refill glycogen, ho and to keep me sane!, more or less done now just two sachets of porridge, I have some chops for tea when i get home first and a shake before bed, tomorrow it starts again.

The first 9 days was not too good, and since I have had cravings but nothing much, eating out can be difficult, I have ordered a mix grill and asked for extra egg and just ate the pea's...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I went in today and did a half decent legs session, felt ok, thought I better get it in while I have some glycogen left in my muscles? finished off with a gradient walk for 20 minutes, I feel ok except maybe for first thing waking up when I feel very fatigued and achy, not long now though, holiday in 15 day so I will hold this diet until then, and try not to go overboard while I am away?!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just gonna say Fred I've just been trying to understand what ur doing rather than picking the sh1t out of what ur doing lol..?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Like I say I am 53 going on 54, when I was 23 things might have been different but very low carb seems to be the only way I can get in to condition, I have been dragging my feet for too long now, I would rather be 87 kg in condition that 97 kg and look good in a Tshirt! things are coming together, and I would rather do this diet than chicken/ rice 4 times a day there are plenty of examples a of Ketogenic diets and some are general life diets?! youtube should have some video's, and like I say dave pulumbo is or has been an advocate, some don't like them and prefer carb timing or carb cycling, find them hard to do, or should I say organise.

I think in general if people understood that the only hormone that stores fat is insulin and that is only really effected by carbs this is the way to gain weight control, glycemic index and load....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went in and trained chest, did some abs and finished of with some gradient treadmill.

when I left I had to go on a long walk to kill two birds with one stone, thing are going ok, might not have lost much this week though?? weigh in tomorrow evening?? see what it says!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

freddee said:


> ... I feel ok except maybe for first thing waking up when I feel very fatigued and achy...


This sounds a lot like dehydration...which is a trick little b***rd to negotiate when on Low carbs.

Do you find you wake up in the night to pee? (Like a race-horse :lol: )


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, Neil, carbs do hold water, I am hydrating myself but we do loose a lot in our sleep don't we, it could have a little to do with Winni too!! but yes the low carbs are my first thought, I have been better than uasual when it comes to going through the night, but in the morning I am emptying bit by bit lol?!

I have been a bit out of shape for a while so don't mind my look in the mornings, even though I am flat with no carbs in me....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of 'Do you have any water when you wake up for the multiple pee's?'


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I try not to drink too much before bed, so as not to interrupt my sleep, I had an issue a while back that was really getting me down, loosing a lot of sleep, but i'm waking early, which I don't mind, training almost daily, though some are only light, mainly cardio, I am managing to get several hours unbroken, which is decent for me at the moment, I am ok 5 minutes after getting up..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you tried taking in fluid during the night? A glass of water by the bed which you could drink if you wake part way through the night.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No though I do get up early and start the process then, the last drink I have is my shake before bed.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well come in today at 91.4, didn't drop much but seem in better condition, so at least I can take that away.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed myself this morning to see where I am, and I was 90.4, I think that was a bit dehydrated though, thought I would have a light train, which I ddi, just some calves abs and gradient walk on the treadmill, I will also be walking later with my partner and the dogs, where is summer?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I worked back and biceps today

Modern T bar 3 set x10

bent over row, on the smith, 3x10

wide grip pull down 3x10

seated pully narrow, 3x 10

kneeling pully rope 3 x 15

I am not doing much in the way of foundation, but will after my hols,

biceps.

barbell curls 3 x 10

zottman alternate DB curls 2 x 10

hammer DB curls 2x10

preacher machine curls, 3 x10

finished off with 25 minutes of gradient cardio.

Had a decent train in the end, couldnt use the power rack because some young girl was squating nothing on it, so had to change my back routine, then there was no water what so ever! to drink, to go to the toilet or shower, not good...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a decent train today did shoulders traps and triceps a total of 26 sets finished with a 20 minute treadmill gradient walk, later I will have an hours walk with the dogs

I will have to get to grips with things when I get back, would lke to be in better shape for August and my birthday, that will be my next goal.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Weighed in yesterday morning and it came in at 89.7, I must have been a bit dehydrated though but have made reasonable progress, just did a missmash of training today, trained lighter and just done chest shoulders bi's and tri's, will drop back in to a normal routine when I come off my holidays..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well back off holiday now, trained this morning, did chest and biceps, got stuck in, have gained a few kilo, nothing excessive, but now will re target my goals to around my birthday when I will be 54, want to get in decent shape for then, going to look at a calorie controlled low fat complex carb diet over a period of time, also might look at some sort of phase training.

he hotel had a small gym, some old Hoist machines in it, I like their stuff, just trained light


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm quite sad. I like it when there's some sort the of gym were I'm going on holiday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't really care personally but it can be handy to just get out of the way in the morning or when the Sun gets too much, never really go for it just light train, I normally get quite a positive reaction from other guests, mainly because of my age lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained shoulders traps and triceps this afternoon, seemed to be lacking energy, tried a new pre workout called B4 bomb, well I'm bombed now, but I think it is more to do with going out on Saturday night! 26 sets shouldn't have drained me so much??

This weather is getting me down....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went and did chest and biceps yesterday, still struggling with energy?? had this bug for too long now, will go in later and work legs, not doing much cardio except walking the dogs, just dont seem to have the want to do anything more at the moment.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I havnt done much squatting of late but I did six sets today, not heavy, but good form, followed bt ad and abductor mcn and quads finished with leg extensions

did seated and lying ham curls and finshed off with sldl with db's, done 4 sets of high rep calf on the seated mcn, feel totally knackered now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Trained back and biceps today.

I felt quite tired thisd morning but needed to train early.

could not get on the rack so started with the modern T row for 3 sets

followed by bent over row 3x 12

wide pull down 3 x 10

seated narrow pully 3x 10

last, was kneeling rope pully for 3x 15

Biceps.

incline alternate DB curl 2x 12

straight bar curl 3x 10

double hammer curl 2x10

alternate DB curl 2x 10 to finish...

Had a decent train, didnt do any really heavy foundation work really, did legs yesterday afternoon so was maybe fatugued from that this morning, will have tomorrow off now..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

worked shoulders trap and triceps today, as very tired this morning but still trained well, decided to have a deload week next week, listen to my body that has been aching a lot and hen I start proper training I ill be conditioning down for late August and my birthday.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well went in to the gym for the first time since last Friday, trying give myself a rest, was in a bit of a quandary what to do, so ended up doing a half body routine, legs chest and biceps, obviously I never smashed any body part, just 5 sets of squats and 2 sets of ham curls, 9 sets of chest 6 of which were pressing, and then 8 sets of biceps using 4 different exercises, all this took about an hour.

I had a good train, trained early, was finished just after 8am, need to tighten my diet up now.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I hit shoulders traps and triceps today, was going to split shoulders with back but I got a horse fly bite yesterday and my right hand is like a boxing glove, so I thought my grip would be compromised somewhat.

Trained well, considering the gym was hot 15 sets for shoulders just 3 sets upright row (narrow grip) for traps and 9 sets for triceps, then I did calves for 5 sets on the seated clf machine...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked legs today nothing too heavy, but I did train hard enough.

5x squats

3 x aductor

3x abductor

3 x leg extension

2 x lying leg curl

2 x seated leg curl

2 x sldl with dumbbell

5 times high rep seated calves

got all that done in just over the hour, the heaviest I went on squat is 110kg nothing too strenuous but I knew i'd been in the gym!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Did back yesterday and shoulders traps and triceps today, will have tomorrow off to help recovery, have trained well, had a decent nights sleep so that would have helped, if my mid section was a bit tidier I would not look too bad, sitting just over 95 kg the cables are broken in the gym which is doing my head in, 2 weeks now, not good enough.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just trained quads and hamstrings, no calves, trained them yesterday, this was roughly it

Squats, 4 sets all around 10 reps with one drop set

leg press, 3 sets not heavy, just 150kg in plates, its a lever type so cant go crazy with weight

aductor and abductor 2 sets of each for 25 reps, top weight.

leg extensions 3 sets 15, 12, 12.

hamstrings

2 sets of lying and 2 sets of sitting curls

2 sets of db sldl.

I can honestly say legs never get easier, that is enough for me these days, I didn't go heavy but form was good and it was all done in an hour.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just had a few days out, trained today, did chest and biceps finished of with some calves, went like this

DB incline, 3x10 reps

incline fly, 3x10

incline press mcn 3x10

peck deck 3x10

chest press, 3x10+ 1 drop set

cable fly's 3x10+

biceps

straight bar 3x10

seated incline curl 2x12

double hammer curls 2x10

EZ bar curl 3x10+

seated calves 6x raising weight and lowering reps from 25 to 10 then back up

Had a decent train felt quite strong maybe the few days off helped?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked legs today, some newbie broke the leg press by not take the legs off and continually hitting them, so all squats today, 6 stes upping the weight then back down, followed by ab and aductors and extension, 6 sets for hams and that was me, took an hour for 21 sets so that was alright...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked chest and calves today was going to work it tomorrow but though I would get it out the way and have an extra days rest, I'm feeling I need it.

Wasn't feeling too strong today but still had a good train, I think I am still seeing progress with my chest, though at the moment I am a bit smooth.

I did 18 sets for 6 exercises focusing on upper chest which I have felt was weak, it seems to have brought on my front delts on too.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Worked legs today, just had 2 days off the gym, didn't go heavy, just up and back down on squats for 5 sets, then ad/abductors, and finished with extensions, did seated lying curls, and then did DB sldl, stretched off on the plates.

That was enough for me to be honest, feel I hit the legs, will be walking later.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I trained chest and biceps yesterday, was ok, a bit tired, yesterday afternoon I was really drained and seem to have come down with something?? lots of aches and a headache, pain in my lower back and shoulders, obviously not trained today, probably wont tomorrow, I expect pain in my pecs but it is everywhere really?? just had some tablets for flu...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Still not training, I might not train now until the end of the week, still got this virus, my joints and muscle ache and I had a sore throat, headache and a bit of stomach pains, I havnt lost any weight and my appetite hasn't been affected so that s good thing, taking day and night, might aim for Sunday as my first day back....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

That sounds like the best thing to do.

i only wish I could follow that advise, and not train when ill...but I'm stupid! 

I'm planning on having some "time off" after the show(s) this year....we'll see how that works out! :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

That sounds like the best thing to do.

i only wish I could follow that advise, and not train when ill...but I'm stupid! 

I'm planning on having some "time off" after the show(s) this year....we'll see how that works out! :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Neil R said:


> That sounds like the best thing to do.
> 
> i only wish I could follow that advise, and not train when ill...but I'm stupid!
> 
> I'm planning on having some "time off" after the show(s) this year....we'll see how that works out! :lol:


I looked at your log and figured you must have a show coming up, I think this bug has been with me a while and has been in incubation, having said that there is something going round, I feel a bit better but it my be the meds....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Neil R said:


> That sounds like the best thing to do.
> 
> i only wish I could follow that advise, and not train when ill...but I'm stupid!
> 
> I'm planning on having some "time off" after the show(s) this year....we'll see how that works out! :lol:


I looked at your log and figured you must have a show coming up, I think this bug has been with me a while and has been in incubation, having said that there is something going round, I feel a bit better but it my be the meds....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Went in today and did a light session on shoulders traps and triceps, trained quite well considering, sweated a lot but that wont do me no harm, did a few more reps on some sets, got done what I had to and showered and left, glad to get one under my belt, still taking the flu meds so they do help the little rest and lots of bed rest has helped to I think.

My birthday on Tuesday, 54, so might even venture out tomorrow???


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I have done a legs day and today a back day, both light really, because both really sap my strength and I don't think I am over that virus yet, I still put the time in, just stayed away from the real ball breakers today, and the other day just did leg slide rather than squat, I think it will be better in the long run?...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Belated happy birthday to you. 

You have a big celebration?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

tokyofist said:


> Belated happy birthday to you.
> 
> You have a big celebration?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, I had been out the night before to watch Liverpool drag out a win, and walked the dogs with Jane and went for something to eat, still carrying this bug.

To be honest not looking too bad at 54 but holding a bit too much rubbish weight at 96 kg, could loose 5 kilo and look better, might book a holiday and tidy up for it lol..


----------

